# Minnesota - FSD Beta Videos



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

After receiving Tesla OS 2021.32.25 earlier this week (October 11th) I started recording my drives with FSD Beta to show my first hand experience with it on Minnesotan roads. For those that do not live in Minnesota, our roads are known for their poor markings, bad signage, abundance of pot holes, and overall rough conditions thanks to our ever changing climate (extreme heat in the summer, extreme cold in the winter). I will be using this thread to chronicle my experiences with FSD Beta and will be posting all videos I record to it going forward.

I hope you enjoy,

Dan


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #1 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.2 - First Drive through NE Minneapolis


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #2 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.2 - Work to Home Drive


----------



## Malaromane (Jul 5, 2020)

Man! I thought Ontario roads could be bad but with that rhythmic thumping of the road bumps in your first video, I'd have sworn you were on a train rather than driving a car if I'd only been able to hear the audio. Damn!

Nice videos though. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. I don't watch a lot of the postings, but did watch your first drive. Impressive to watch. I was glad it took the yellow like it did vs trying to slam on the brakes. Seemed the right decision. You definitely have a good challenge for it in the construction zone too. A failure there does not surprise me, but in time. 

Since I know I won't watch all videos - give us a little blurb feedback once a week or so as well if you don't mind. Just note improvements or crap your pants moments it doesn't handle.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #3 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.2 - Home to Ideal Diner Drive


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #4 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.2 - Home to Work Drive






This video contains raw footage recorded on October 15th, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.2 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to my company's office (Edina, MN). Due to the fact my home is located in between the two nearest major freeways (I-35 & I-94), I take a non-standard route which I have found to be slightly faster then what navigation recommends. As a result, I enter several waypoints along the way in order to get the car to follow this specific route. In this video you will see several twists and turns, some tight turns, rush hour traffic levels, poor road surfaces, and little to no lane markings making it a great test route for FSD Beta.


----------



## r1200gs4ok (Nov 8, 2019)

Malaromane said:


> Man! I thought Ontario roads could be bad but with that rhythmic thumping of the road bumps in your first video, I'd have sworn you were on a train rather than driving a car if I'd only been able to hear the audio. Damn!
> 
> Nice videos though. Thanks for sharing them with us.


nothing like tire tar snakes across concrete and asphalt ......I hate that sound but I hate more the thumb, thump, thump in the seat


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #5 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.2 - Home to Parents' House Drive






This video contains raw footage recorded on the evening of October 17th, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.2 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to my parents' house (**** Rapids, MN). This particular route has a few turns, 4-way stops, and consists of a healthy mix of both city & highway driving. Since I do this drive several times a month, I was eager to see how FSD Beta would perform.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #6 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.2 - Home to Timberwolf CrossFit (Zero Disengagements*)






This video contains raw footage recorded on the afternoon of October 18th, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.2 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to Timberwolf CrossFit (St. Paul, MN). This particular drive takes place during peak rush hour and thus includes plenty of busy city & freeway driving, jaywalking pedestrians, kamikaze bicyclists, and more. I do this drive 5 days a week so it was time to put FSD Beta 10.2 through its paces and see how it performs.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #7 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.2 - Home to Target Savage (Zero Disengagements!)






This video contains raw footage recorded on the evening of October 18th, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.2 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to Target (Savage, MN). This particular drive takes place at night and includes a mix of city & freeway driving, a pass down the local obstacle course on Lincoln St NE (Johnson St NE construction detour), and more. Just like with the recent drive to Timberwolf CrossFit, I did not have to disengage Autopilot + FSD Beta at all throughout the drive.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #8 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.2 - Lincoln Street NE Obstacle Course (Zero Disengagements!)






This video contains raw footage recorded on the evening of October 18th, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.2 driving me through what I call the Lincoln Street NE Obstacle Course (NE Minneapolis). To provide some background, road crews setup this obstacle course as a way to keep traffic from speeding down what is normally a quiet residential street while a section of Johnson Street NE was renovated. While FSD Beta continues to improve with every release it is important to stop and see just how good it is in its current incarnation.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #9 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.2 - Home to Cub Foods (Zero Disengagements!)






This video contains footage recorded on the morning of October 21st, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.2 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to Cub Foods (St. Anthony, MN). Even though this is a very short drive, I do it frequently each month so I was happy to see FSD Beta handle it without breaking a sweat. This also gave me a chance to try out my new in-car camera mount, I hope you like it! Just like with the recent drives to Timberwolf CrossFit and Target Savage, I did not have to disengage Autopilot + FSD Beta at all throughout the drive.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #10 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.3 - Home to South West St. Paul






This video contains footage recorded on the morning of October 24th, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.3 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to South West St. Paul. This is my first drive with Tesla OS 2021.36.5.2 + FSD Beta 10.3 which introduced a number of new features & enhancements. The drive was very smooth and it seemed like Tesla had made several positive changes when it comes to smooth brake & throttle inputs.

*UPDATE*: With that said, Tesla just pulled this release and reverted everybody with FSD Beta back to Tesla OS 2021.36.5.1.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #11 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.3 - AEB + FCW Bug






As I mentioned in my previous video, Tesla has pulled Tesla OS 2021.36.5.2 aka FSD Beta 10.3 due to issues with Automatic Emergency braking (AEB) and Forward Collision Warnings caused by sentry mode. My initial drive with 10.3 was flawless however after parking my car for an hour with sentry mode enabled, I encountered all sorts of issues.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #12 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.3.1 - Wong's Gourmet to Home






This video contains footage recorded on the afternoon of October 25th, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.3.1 driving me from my Wong's Gourmet (Fridley, MN) to Home (NE Minneapolis). This is my first drive with Tesla OS 2021.36.5.3 + FSD Beta 10.3.1 which included the same enhancements as 10.3 along with some showstopper bugs that resulted in 10.3 being pulled yesterday. My first impression was that the brake inputs were more abrupt however turns were a bit smoother. The assertive FSD profile also impressed me when it came to quickly making a lane change to avoid getting stuck behind a city road maintenance vehicle.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #13 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.3.1 - Home to Timberwolf CrossFit (Zero Disengagements!)






This video contains footage recorded on the afternoon of October 25th, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.3.1 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to Timberwolf CrossFit (St. Paul, MN). Like a similar drive last week, this particular drive takes place during peak rush hour and thus includes plenty of busy city & freeway driving and more. I do this drive 5 days a week so it was time to put FSD Beta 10.2 through its paces and see how it performs.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #14 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.3.1 - Home to Parents' House Drive






This video contains footage recorded on October 28th, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.3.1 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to my parents' house (**** Rapids, MN). I previously did this route on 2021-10-17 and wanted to see if I noticed any changes between FSD Beta 10.2 and 10.3.x. As there are plenty of straight stretches along this route, I have fast forwarded through them to highlight the turns and places where I added commentary. Last but not least, this video is the first to include my trusty AutoPilot co-pilot, Chiquita .


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #15 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.3.1 - Driving Around St. Paul






This video contains footage recorded on the afternoon of October 29th, 2021 of FSD Beta 10.3.1 driving my friend and I around St. Paul, MN. This was my friend's first time riding in a Tesla and also his first time seeing a modern driver assistance system in action. Unfortunately, the video cuts out just before arriving at our destination as my Go Pro decided to overheat thanks to WiFi accidentally being left on. With that said, I am planning to do another drive through St. Paul later this week as it is a great proving ground for FSD thanks to its goofy intersections & streets. If you like seeing how FSD Beta handles our lovely Twin Cities streets, please like & subscribe.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks for continuing to share. I have watched a few, finally got my own last night to drive with. I may have missed it, but what camera are you using?


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

I was using a Go Pro Hero 7 however in my most recent video I switched over to a Hero 10 recording in 5k @ 60 fps.

Thanks for watching!

Dan


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #16 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.3.1 - Home to Target Center






This video contains footage recorded on the evening of November 1st, 2021 of FSD Beta 10.3.1 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to Target Center (Downtown Minneapolis). Although this drive is a short one it highlights where FSD Beta 10.3.x currently excels and struggles. Nighttime driving as well as overall handling of unmarked roads continues to be a pain point for FSD Beta 10.3.x. On top of this, I continue to notice more sudden / phantom braking episodes with this current build than I'd like to see. It's not all bad news though as FSD Beta is definitely more assertive (thanks to the newly added FSD profiles) and the car attempts maneuvers that it would never have attempted with version 10.2. As always if you like seeing how FSD Beta handles our lovely Twin Cities streets, please like & subscribe.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #17 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.3.1 - Lincoln Street NE Obstacle Course Part II






This video contains footage recorded on the evening of November 1st, 2021 of FSD Beta 10.3.1 driving me through what I call the Lincoln Street NE Obstacle Course (NE Minneapolis). To provide some background, road crews setup this obstacle course as a way to keep traffic from speeding down what is normally a quiet residential street while a section of Johnson Street NE was renovated. I previously went through the obstacle course with FSD Beta 10.2 (see here) and so I wanted to see how FSD Beta 10.3.x would react and if there were any changes, positive or negative. One difference between this video and the previous one is that I enter the obstacle course from different ends however based on my testing that does not make a difference. As always if you like seeing how FSD Beta handles our lovely Twin Cities streets, please like & subscribe.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #18 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.3.1 - Driving Around Downtown Minneapolis






This video contains footage recorded on the evening of November 1st, 2021 of FSD Beta 10.3.1 driving me around random parts of Downtown Minneapolis while I waited to pickup my wife. As you will notice in the video, there are a few spots where FSD Beta really struggles and so I'll be making sure to note these and return once future builds are released.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #19 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.3.1 - Home to Timberwolf CrossFit (No Highway)






This video contains footage recorded on the afternoon of November 2nd, 2021 of FSD Beta 10.3.1 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to Timberwolf CrossFit (St. Paul, MN), all on city streets (no highways this time). Much like my previous videos, this video serves as an accurate depiction of the current state of FSD Beta when it comes to how it handles city streets. One thing I would like to note is that at around 15:35 my Go Pro overheated however I was able to quickly recover and so only a few seconds of video was lost. This will be my last video for FSD Beta 10.3.1 as 10.4 is now rolling out and I should have some comparison videos posted later this week. As always if you like seeing how FSD Beta handles our lovely Twin Cities streets, please like & subscribe.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #20 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.4 - Home to Parents' House






This video contains footage recorded on November 8th, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.4 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to my parents' house (**** Rapids, MN). I most recently drove this route on 2021-10-28 and wanted to see if I noticed any changes between FSD Beta 10.3.1 and 10.4. As there are plenty of straight stretches along this route, I have fast forwarded through them to highlight the turns and places where I added commentary.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #21 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.4 - Parents' House to Timberwolf CrossFit






This video contains footage recorded on November 8th, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.4 driving me from my parents' house (**** Rapids, MN) to Timberwolf CrossFit (St. Paul, MN). With this being my second longer drive with FSD Beta 10.4, I have some initial feedback that I'd like to share:

Good

Confidence while turning - The car appears to be more confident in FSD Beta 10.4 and makes less jerky wheel movements once the car is in a turn.
Braking Inputs - The braking inputs are SO MUCH smoother with FSD Beta 10.4 (especially when compared to version 10.3), so good that it almost feels human like. You can tell the car is using more regen and less brakes when slowing and all of the inputs have been made to be more gradual. Nice work Tesla team!
Assertiveness - As I use the 'Assertive' FSD Profile, I noticed the car is now more wiling to pass turning cars at intersections. Overall this is a nice improvement however when coupled with old map data it can cause confusion with routing.
Less timid with empty 4-way stops - When approaching empty 4-way stops, the car is more confident and more quickly proceeds in FSD Beta 10.4 as opposed to the previous behavior which consisted of creeping very slowly with constant brake inputs.
Needs Work

Handling of short turn lanes - As was the case with FSD Beta 10.2 & 10.3, the car still fails to use shorter turn lanes confusing drivers around us.
Appropriately using driving space - When making turns, the car does not do a great job of aligning itself to the left or the right (curbing or painted lines) which confuses & impedes surrounding traffic.
Sweeping turns - When turning left at a busy intersection, the car should refrain from using sweeping lines when turning and instead take a more point & shoot approach much like a human driver would.
Creep behavior when making turns (left or right) - The car is still too timid when making a left or right turn which results in either the car inching out to the point where it obstructs traffic or takes longer than it needs to and impedes traffic from behind.
Out of date maps - Because the car is relying on map data from almost a year ago, numerous odd routing issues crop up that could easily be avoided with updated maps. *Tesla - If you are listening, please update the maps!*


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

dburkland said:


> Video #21 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.4 - Parents' House to Timberwolf CrossFit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great summary and mostly consistent with what I'm experiencing with 10.4. *Yes, Tesla, please update the maps.*


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #22 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.4 - Home to Work






This video contains footage recorded on November 9th, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.4 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to my company's office (Edina, MN). I previously recorded this drive in an earlier video with FSD 10.2 and so you'll notice some improvements along with some issues that remain.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #23 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.4 - Rosedale Mall to Home






This video contains footage recorded on the evening November 11th, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.4 driving me from Rosedale Mall (Roseville, MN) to my home (NE Minneapolis). Even though this is a fairly short drive, it highlights some of the scenarios that FSD Beta 10.4 currently struggles with.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #24 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.4 - Barbershop to Home






This video contains footage recorded on the afternoon of November 16th, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.4 driving me from The Familia Barbershop (South Minneapolis) to my home (NE Minneapolis). Along the way you will notice several common scenarios that you would expect to encounter in any similarly-sized US city. Last but not least, if you live in the Twin Cities and looking for a good barber I highly recommend Hugo at The Familia (https://hugothebarber.setmore.com).


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #25 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.4 - Home to Columbia Heights






This video contains footage recorded on the afternoon of November 16th, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.4 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to Columbia Heights and back. Even though this is a fairly short video, it does a decent job of highlighting some scenarios that currently cause FSD Beta 10.4 trouble including early braking when approaching intersections (that we will be turning at).


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #26 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.4 - Home to Timberwolf CrossFit (No Highway)






This video contains footage recorded on the afternoon of November 16th, 2021 of FSD Beta 10.3.1 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to Timberwolf CrossFit (St. Paul, MN), all on city streets (no highways). Along the way I noticed several improvements with FSD Beta 10.4 compared to when I did a similar drive with FSD Beta 10.3.1. With FSD Beta 10.5 starting to roll out this will be my last 10.4 video. As always if you like seeing how FSD Beta handles our lovely Twin Cities streets, please like & subscribe.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #27 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.5 - Home to McDonalds






This video contains footage recorded on the morning of November 23rd, 2021 of FSD Beta 10.5 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to McDonalds (Columbia Heights) and back. Even though this is a fairly short video, I wanted to share my initial impression of FSD Beta 10.5 and if I noticed any immediate changes in vehicle behavior.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #28 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.5 - NE Minneapolis Test Loop (Night)






This video contains footage recorded on the evening of November 23rd, 2021 of FSD Beta 10.5 driving me around a test loop that I came up with in Northeast Minneapolis. After many drives with FSD I have noticed several spots where it has continued to struggle so I have since compiled these locations into a single, repeatable drive. I will be doing this drive after each release with the goal of testing for improvements as well as regressions (daytime & nighttime). My initial impression w/ FSD Beta 10.5 so far:

Good
Improved Turning Confidence - The car is noticeably more confident when turning either left or right than it previously was in FSD Beta 10.4. On this drive I experienced several turns that eerily human-like in line selection, throttle application, and just overall confidence.
Braking Inputs - The braking inputs continue to get better and from what I can tell Tesla has made another step here with 10.5.
Detection of Pedestrians - The car does a great job at spotting hidden pedestrians and reacting in a properly cautious manner. 

Needs Work
Handling of yellow light when in middle of intersection - Tesla still needs to work on how the car handles scenarios when it is in the middle of an intersection with a yellow light (solid, not flashing) where the light changes to red.
Creep behavior when making turns (left or right) - The car still doesn't smoothly roll into the intersection when waiting to turn left or right. Instead I noticed the car will repeatedly go from throttle to brake making for a very jarring experience. I hope Tesla focuses on this one as it puts you at risk for getting rear ended. 
Planner not using short turn lanes - As was the case with FSD Beta 10.2 - 10.4, the car still fails to use shorter turn lanes confusing surrounding drivers.
Sweeping turns - When turning left at a busy intersection, the car should refrain from attempting sweeping lines when turning and instead take a more point & shoot approach. Aligning itself to either the painted inside line or the curb would help make the car's intent more predictable.
Unmarked Roads - The car still likes to position itself in the center of larger unmarked roads even with oncoming traffic. If cars are not parked on the shoulder of the direction we are traveling the car should bias itself more towards the curb vs dead center in the entire road.
Unnecessary Braking For Vehicles Turning Right Ahead - When a vehicle up ahead is turning right FSD will unnecessarily brake for them even though they are for sure turning and out of our driving path. I'd like to see the car on Assertive maintain our speed and go around the turning car in the event of them going slower to make their turn.
Auto High Beam Usage - Needs attention as the car likes to flash other drivers & pedestrians especially in well lit urban environments.
Some 4-way Stops Still A Problem - At several 3-way or 4-way stops near me the car will always overly hesitate even when there are no cars present (and visibility is clear). 
Out of date maps - Need I say more at this point?


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #29 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.5 - NE Minneapolis Test Loop (Day)






This video contains footage recorded on the afternoon of Thanksgiving Day 2021 of FSD Beta 10.5 driving me around a test loop that I came up with in Northeast Minneapolis. I will be doing this drive after each release with the goal of testing for improvements as well as regressions (daytime & nighttime). My current thoughts of FSD Beta 10.5 so far:

Good
Improved Turning Confidence - The car is noticeably more confident when turning either left or right at intersections with traffic lights or stop signs (4-way stops) than it previously was in FSD Beta 10.4. 
Braking Inputs - The braking inputs continue to get better and from what I can tell Tesla has made another step here with 10.5.
Average Width Unmarked Roads - The car is noticeably better in FSD Beta 10.5 at positioning itself more towards the righthand curbing when traversing average width city streets. 
Detection of Pedestrians - The car does a great job at spotting hidden pedestrians and reacting in a properly cautious manner. 

Needs Work
Side Visibility With Approaching Traffic - The car seems to have trouble quickly calculating the closing speed of approaching vehicles (left or right) when waiting to turn onto a road from a dead stop. This can lead to some close calls one of you which you see at the beginning of this video.
Handling of yellow light when in middle of intersection - Tesla still needs to work on how the car handles scenarios when it is in the middle of an intersection with a yellow light (solid, not flashing) where the light changes to red.
Creep behavior when making turns (left or right) - The car still doesn't smoothly roll into the intersection when waiting to turn left or right. Instead I noticed the car will repeatedly go from throttle to brake making for a very jarring experience. 
Planner not using short turn lanes - As was the case with FSD Beta 10.2 - 10.4, the car still fails to use shorter turn lanes confusing surrounding drivers.
Sweeping turns - When turning left at a busy intersection, the car should refrain from attempting sweeping lines when turning and instead take a more point & shoot approach. Aligning itself to either the painted inside line or the curb would help make the car's intent more predictable.
Wide Unmarked Roads - The car still likes to position itself in the center of wider unmarked roads even with oncoming traffic. If cars are not parked on the shoulder of the direction we are traveling the car should bias itself more towards the curb vs dead center in the entire road.
Unnecessary Braking For Vehicles Turning Ahead - When a vehicle up ahead is turning right FSD will unnecessarily brake for them even though they are for sure turning and out of our driving path. I'd like to see the car on Assertive maintain our speed and go around the turning car in the event of them going slower to make their turn.
Auto High Beam Usage - Needs attention as the car likes to flash other drivers & pedestrians especially in well lit urban environments.
Some 3-way & 4-way Stops Still A Problem - At several 3-way or 4-way stops near me the car will always overly hesitate even when there are no cars present (and visibility is clear). 
Out of date maps - Need I say more at this point?


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #30 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.5 - Home to Parents' House Drive






This video contains footage recorded on November 26th, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.5 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to my parents' house (**** Rapids, MN). I most recently drove this route on 2021-11-08 and wanted to see if I noticed any changes between FSD Beta 10.4 and 10.5. As there are plenty of straight stretches along this route, I have fast forwarded through them to highlight the turns and places where I added commentary.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

dburkland said:


> Creep behavior when making turns (left or right) - The car still doesn't smoothly roll into the intersection when waiting to turn left or right. Instead I noticed the car will repeatedly go from throttle to brake
> Planner not using short turn lanes - As was the case with FSD Beta 10.2 - 10.4, the car still fails to use shorter turn lanes confusing surrounding drivers.
> Unnecessary Braking For Vehicles Turning Ahead - When a vehicle up ahead is turning right FSD will unnecessarily brake for them even though they are for sure turning and out of our driving path.
> Out of date maps - Need I say more at this point?


I agree with these 4 concerns especially out of date maps and failure to use short turn lanes (which is probably related to out of date maps).


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #31 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.5 - Home to Friend's House






This video contains footage recorded on November 27th, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.5 driving my wife and I from our home (NE Minneapolis) to our friend's house (Highland Park - St. Paul, MN). Along the way we make a quick stop at Red Cow (St. Paul) to pickup some tasty takeout food. As there are several straight stretches along this route, I have fast forwarded through them to highlight the turns and places where I added commentary.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #32 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.5 - Shortened NE Minneapolis Test Loop (Snow Storm)






This video contains footage recorded on the afternoon of Friday, December 10th of FSD Beta 10.5 driving me around a shortened version of my Northeast Minneapolis test loop during a winter storm. Going into this drive I had very low expectations based on videos from other Youtubers however I came away thoroughly impressed. Although I encountered several disengagements along the way, the car did a fantastic job mapping out driving space even when curbing & road lines were covered (completely or partially) by snow. We are only at the beginning of winter here in Minnesota so expect many more FSD + winter videos over the coming weeks. In the meantime, fellow Youtuber Brian Riebe has some great content out there including some FSD Beta videos of his own that I highly recommend you check out here: https://www.youtube.com/user/brianriebeart/videos.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #33 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.6.1 - Home to Work






This video contains footage recorded on the morning of December 14th, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.6.1 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to my company's office (Edina, MN). The beginning part of this drive shares a similar route to my NE Minneapolis Test Loop so since time was limited I wanted to see if I immediately noticed any behavior changes with FSD Beta 10.6.1.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #34 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.6.1 - Reservoir Blvd Test






This video contains footage recorded on the evening of December 15th, 2021 where I attempted to see how FSD Beta 10.6.1 would handle a difficult intersection by my house (Columbia Heights, MN). Thanks to power.saver on teslamotorsclub.com for the idea!


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #35 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.6.1 - Home to Timberwolf CrossFit (No Highway)






This video contains footage recorded on the morning of December 17th, 2021 of FSD Beta 10.6.1 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to Timberwolf CrossFit (St. Paul, MN), all on city streets (no highways). We received a slight dusting of snow earlier in the day however most of the streets were already clear and any of the issues encountered were not a result of the conditions.

00:00 - Intro
01:08 - More Success When Engaging FSD from Driveway
01:45 - Persistent Issue - FSD Continues To Overly Hesitate At Particular 3-way Stop
02:21 - Possible Improvement - Confident Handling Of Right Turn Onto Johnson St NE
02:58 - Possible Improvement - Improved Handling Of Left Turn w/ Late Apex
03:38 - Persistent Issue - FSD Continues To Overly Hesitate At Particular 4-way Stop
03:56 - Excellent Handling Of Left Turn w/ Late Apex
04:27 - FSD Continues To Properly Handle This Particular 4-way Stop
05:12 - Persistent Issue - Confusion w/ Path Selection After Crossing Intersection
05:55 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - More Confusion w/ Path Selection After Crossing Intersection
06:36 - New Issue - Planner Has Trouble Making Lane Choice
06:58 - FSD Continues To Handle This Left Turn w/ Ease
07:38 - Possible Improvement - Smooth Deceleration When Approaching Particular Intersection
08:00 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - Car Incorrectly Treats Shoulder As Lane
08:40 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - Car Again Incorrectly Treats Shoulder As Lane
09:30 - New Issue - More Confusion w/ Path Selection While Crossing Particular Intersection
09:51 - Disengagement / New Issue - FSD Turning Onto Oncoming Lane Of Traffic
10:27 - Persistent Issue - Car Stays In Middle Of Unmarked Lanes Before Turn
10:48 - Smooth Left Turn With Laterally Approaching Traffic
11:56 - Possible Improvement - Improved Confidence w/ Previously Problematic 3-way Stop
12:14 - Mapping Issue - Car Slows Down For No Apparent Reason
13:32 - FSD Again Doing A Great Job w/ 4-way Stop
13:42 - Persistent Issue - Car Again Stays In Middle Of Unmarked Lanes Before Turn
14:30 - Disengagement - I Nudged FSD Too Much Here


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

dburkland said:


> 08:00 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - Car Incorrectly Treats Shoulder As Lane
> 08:40 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - Car Again Incorrectly Treats Shoulder As Lane


This has been recent problem with my car after the last couple software updates-- occasional moves to the right shoulder and/or wide bike lane. Seems like mapping updates would solve this and most of your other issues...


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Mr. Spacely said:


> This has been recent problem with my car after the last couple software updates-- occasional moves to the right shoulder and/or wide bike lane. Seems like mapping updates would solve this and most of your other issues...


100%, I'm starting to think they are taking a different approach in regards to mapping as it is hard to believe they would neglect nav data this long...


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #36 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.6.1 - NE Minneapolis Test Loop (Day)






This video contains footage recorded on the afternoon of December 19th, 2021 of FSD Beta 10.6.1 driving me around a test loop that I came up with in Northeast Minneapolis. I will be doing this drive after each release with the goal of testing for improvements as well as regressions (daytime & nighttime). My current thoughts of FSD Beta 10.6.1 so far can be found here:

Positive / Improvements

Improved Confidence When Turning Onto Busier Roads - The car seems to be more confident when turning left or right onto busy roads.
Better Path Selection On Tight Left Turns - The car is noticeably better at line selection on left turns with a late apex.
Yield Behavior Before Turn Much Improved - The car does a much better job at smoothly yielding to approaching traffic by creeping forward until it is safe to turn. In previous builds the car would notoriously jam on the brakes and surprise following traffic.
Faster Handling Of Traffic Light Transitions - FSD does a noticeably better job in 10.6 of handling traffic light transitions as it approaches an intersection.
Smoother Deceleration When Approaching Slower or Turning Traffic - The car does a noticeably better job of decelerating when it reaches slower or turning vehicles.
Smoother Pedestrian Reactions - The car does a much better job of slowly coming to a stop as it comes up on pedestrians crossing an intersection. Before the car would be noticeably more jerky with brake inputs and would unnerve following traffic.
Snow Covered Roads - The car seems to do a pretty decent job of handling fully snow covered roads.
Needs Work

Merging - It is apparent Tesla tried something new in regards to merging with FSD Beta 10.5 & 10.6 it is unusable in its current state. The car will quickly alternate between accelerating and decelerating until you are nearly car sick. This issue is apparently addressed in FSD Beta 10.7.
Jaywalking Pedestrians - After detecting jaywalking pedestrians the car will abruptly slam on the brakes, even if they have a low probability of crossing our planned path. This issue also appears to be addressed in FSD Beta 10.7.
Planner Behavior w/ Partially Snow Covered Roads - When curbs are partially snow covered the car tends to stay too closely to them resulting in numerous disengagements.
Decision Making Re: Approaching Traffic - The car still seems to struggle with determining how fast oncoming traffic is accelerating and quickly making decisions on whether to yield or initiate a turn.
Side Visibility With Approaching Traffic - While detection of laterally approaching traffic seems to have been improved in 10.6 it still remains a problem area for FSD Beta and requires further attention.
Behavior When Light Transitions From Yellow To Red - When crossing an intersection the car still will sometimes slam on the brakes when the light changes from yellow to red even if you are already 90% through the intersection.
Use Of Short Turn Lanes - As was the case with FSD Beta 10.2 - 10.5, the car still fails to use shorter turn lanes confusing surrounding drivers.
Transition From 1 to 2 Lanes - After crossing an intersection where the road transitions from 1 to 2 lanes (same direction) the car will abruptly move to the right-most lane. This behavior surprises surrounding traffic and has resulted in numerous disengagements.
Sweeping Lines - When turning left at a busy intersection, the car should avoid using a sweeping line and instead take a more point & shoot approach. Aligning itself to either the painted inside line or the curb would help make the car's intent more predictable.
Wide Unmarked Roads - The car still likes to position itself in the center of wider unmarked roads even with oncoming traffic. If cars are not parked on the shoulder of the direction we are traveling the car should bias itself more towards the curb vs dead center in the entire road.
Auto High Beam Usage - Needs attention as the car likes to flash other drivers & pedestrians especially in well lit urban environments.
Some 3-way & 4-way Stops Still A Problem - At several 3-way or 4-way stops near me the car will always overly hesitate even when there are no cars present (and visibility is clear).
Out of date maps - Need I say more at this point?

00:00 - Intro
00:56 - Possible Improvement - Faster Handling Of Particular 4-way Stop In 10.5 & 10.6
01:22 - Disengagement - FSD Stays Too Close To Partially Snow Covered Curb
01:38 - Confirmed Improvement - Increased Confidence w/ Left Turn Onto 37th Ave NE
02:12 - Mapping Issue - Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Turn-Only Lane
02:33 - Disengagement - Planner Gets Confused For No Apparent Reason
03:31 - Possible Improvement - Perfect Handling Of Previously Problematic 4-way Stop
04:03 - Disengagement - FSD Again Stays Too Close To Partially Snow Covered Curb
04:42 - Disengagement - Navigation Fail On Driver's Part
05:04 - Persistent Issue - FSD Gets Confused With Approaching Car & Abruptly Stops Right Turn
05:59 - Mapping Issue - Planner Continues To Get Confused On This Particular Road
06:40 - Disengagement - Planner Gets Confused And Car Strays Too Much Toward Center Line
06:57 - Disengagement - Planner Again Gets Confused And Car Strays Too Much Towards Center Line
07:28 - Disengagement - Persistent Issue Where Car Does Not Stay Close Enough To Right Curb
07:57 - FSD Performing Smooth Left Turn
08:26 - Confirmed Improvement - Smoother Handling Of Approaching Traffic When Making Left Turn
09:11 - Confirmed Improvement - Human-like Handling Of Traffic Light Transition When Approaching Intersection
09:58 - Disengagement - FSD Not Yielding To Approaching Traffic
10:40 - Mapping Issue - Car Will Not Proceed On Green
11:17 - Disengagement - Planner Incorrectly Attempts To Use Bike Lane
12:16 - Possible Improvement - Better Handling Of Left Turn w/ Late Apex
12:54 - Mapping Issue - Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Right Lane (Parking)
13:46 - Disengagement - Planner Again Gets Confused By Partially Snow Covered Road
14:42 - Disengagement - More Planner Issues Where Car Refuses To Use Turn Lane
15:24 - Great Job Yielding To Crossing Pedestrian Before Making Smooth Right Turn
15:58 - Possible Improvement - Car No Longer Hits Brakes For Disabled Bridge Light
16:42 - Confirmed Improvement - FSD Much Smoother When Approaching Turning Cars From Behind
17:43 - Excellent Cone Detection Even w/ Partially Snow Covered Road
18:08 - Confirmed Improvement - Another Example Of Improved Handling Of Approaching Traffic When Making Left Turn
18:51 - Confirmed Improvement - Improved Confidence w/ Rolling Stop At Empty 4-way Stop
19:06 - Issue - FSD Incorrectly Visualizes Snow Covered Shoulder As Drivable Lane
19:22 - Car Continues To Excel w/ Left Turn At This Particular 4-way Stop
20:14 - Possible Improvement - Car More Quickly Proceeds At Previously Problematic 4-way Stop
21:06 - FSD Confidently Turning Right On Red
21:47 - Persistent Issue - Bad Line Selection Puts Us On Slippery Road Surface
22:11 - Disengagement - Avoiding Small Tree Branch
22:32 - Persistent Issue - FSD Overly Hesitates At Empty 3-way Stop


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #37 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.6.1 - Home to Parents' House






This video contains footage recorded on December 21st, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.6.1 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to my parents' house (**** Rapids, MN). Just before the start of this drive we got a light dusting of snow so the first part of the video does a good job illustrating how FSD Beta currently performs in mixed conditions. In this video we also see some new behavior as a result of the road conditions that I later test (once the roads were clear) to highlight a current limitation. As there are plenty of straight stretches along this route, I have fast forwarded through them to highlight the turns and places where I added commentary.

00:00 - Intro
00:54 - More Success When Engaging FSD From Driveway
01:17 - Issue - FSD Not Yielding For Approaching Traffic
02:05 - Confirmed Improvement - Increased Confidence w/ Left Turn Onto 37th Ave NE
02:16 - Disengagement - Excessive Throttle Input Results In Slide
02:38 - Mapping Issue - Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Turn-Only Lane
03:23 - Persistent Issue - Planner Gets Confused For No Apparent Reason
03:54 - Persistent Issue - Dear Tesla, PLEASE FIX YOUR MAPS!
05:03 - Confirmed Improvement - Perfect Handling Of Previously Problematic 4-way Stop
05:27 - Possible Improvement - Planner Properly Uses Shared Bike + Turn Lane When Turning Right
06:44 - FSD Confidently Changing Lanes On Snow Covered Road
07:30 - Car Avoids Partially Snow Covered Turn Lane and Smoothly Exits Highway
07:52 - Persistent Issue - Tricky Uphill Turn Continues To Be Challenging For FSD
08:51 - Near Perfect Left Turn
09:41 - Confident Left Turn Onto Partially Snow Covered Road
10:11 - Confident Right Turn Onto Fully Snow Covered Road
10:26 - Start Of Return Trip Home
10:48 - Confirmed Improvement - Another Example Of Increased Confidence w/ Left Turns Onto Busy Roads
11:09 - FSD Avoiding Collision w/ Impatient Pickup Driver
11:33 - Persistent Issue - Car Incorrectly Stops Even When It Has Its Own Lane
12:00 - Persistent Issue - FSD Continues To Struggle With Particular Tight Right Turn
12:32 - Persistent Issue - Merge Code Broken Since FSD Beta 10.5
13:20 - FSD Confidently Changing Lanes On Partially Snow Covered Road
13:38 - Issue - Not Enough Regen When Approaching Slowing Car
14:34 - Issue - Again Not Enough Regen When Approaching Slowed Car
15:05 - Solid Left Turn
15:31 - Confirmed Persistent Issue - Planner Refuses To Use Shared Bike + Turn Lane When Turning Right
16:00 - Persistent Issue - Cut-In Detection Still Needs Work
16:35 - Issue - Car Unnecessarily Hugging Center Line
16:46 - Issue - Car Carrying Too Much Speed For Conditions When Making Right Turn


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #38 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.8 - NE Minneapolis Test Loop (Night)






This video contains footage recorded on the evening of Christmas Eve 2021 of FSD Beta 10.8 driving me around a test loop that I came up with in Northeast Minneapolis. I will be doing this drive after each release with the goal of testing for improvements as well as regressions (daytime & nighttime). My current thoughts of FSD Beta 10.8 so far can be found here:

Positive / Improvements

Improved Confidence When Turning Onto Busier Roads - The car seems to be more confident when turning left or right onto busy roads.
Improved Car Positioning Before Left Turn - With FSD Beta 10.8 the car no longer positions itself into the oncoming lane while waiting to turn left onto 37th Ave NE.
Merging - While merging was a big complaint of mine in FSD Beta 10.5 & 10.6 it looks to have been dramatically improved with 10.8.
Jaywalking Pedestrians - The car seems overall more confident when interacting with pedestrians and no longer seems as eager to jam on the brakes.
Better Path Selection On Tight Left Turns - The car is noticeably better at line selection on left turns with a late apex.
Yield Behavior Before Turn Much Improved - The car does a much better job at smoothly yielding to approaching traffic by creeping forward until it is safe to turn. In previous builds the car would notoriously jam on the brakes and surprise following traffic.
Faster Handling Of Traffic Light Transitions - FSD does a noticeably better job in 10.6 of handling traffic light transitions as it approaches an intersection.
Behavior When Light Transitions From Yellow To Red - So far I haven't seen this issue return in FSD Beta 10.8 however more testing still needs to be done to consider it completely fixed.
Noticeable Improvements w/ Several 3-way & 4-way Stops - At a few select 3-way & 4-way stops the car seems more confident and proceeds through them more quickly.
Needs Work

Abrupt Deceleration When Approaching Slower or Turning Traffic - The car seems to be more jerky with brake & throttle inputs when approaching slower traffic. This seems like a regression and seems very similar to what I experienced with FSD Beta 10.3.1 & 10.4.
Planner Behavior w/ Partially Snow Covered Roads - This was a previous complaint of mine with FSD Beta 10.5 & 10.6 however I have to do additional testing with 10.8 to see if this behavior is still present.
Decision Making Re: Approaching Traffic - The car still seems to struggle with determining how fast oncoming traffic is accelerating and quickly making decisions on whether to yield or initiate a turn.
Side Visibility With Approaching Traffic - While detection of laterally approaching traffic seems to have been improved in 10.8 it still remains a problem area for FSD Beta and requires further attention.
Use Of Short Turn Lanes - I have yet to test this scenario in FSD Beta 10.8 so more to come on this.
Transition From 1 to 2 Lanes - I have yet to test this scenario in FSD Beta 10.8 so more to come on this.
Sweeping Lines - When turning left at a busy intersection, the car should avoid using a sweeping line and instead take a more point & shoot approach. Aligning itself to either the painted inside line or the curb would help make the car's intent more predictable.
Wide Unmarked Roads - The car still likes to position itself in the center of wider unmarked roads even with oncoming traffic. If cars are not parked on the shoulder of the direction we are traveling the car should bias itself more towards the curb vs dead center in the entire road.
Auto High Beam Usage - While it isn't quite as annoying as previous builds auto high beams still engages in urban areas where high beams should never be used.
Some 3-way & 4-way Stops Still A Problem - At several 3-way or 4-way stops near my house the car will always overly hesitate even when there are no cars present (and visibility is clear).
Out of date maps - Need I say more at this point?
00:00 - Intro
01:04 - More Success w/ Engaging FSD in Driveway
02:06 - Possible Improvement - Better Positioning Before Turning However Increased Hesitancy Making Left Turn
02:36 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Turn-Only Lane
03:08 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Planner Continues To Get Confused On This Particular Road
04:11 - Possible Improvement - More Confidence w/ Jaywalking Pedestrians
04:44 - Possible Improvement - Continued Improvement Of Previously Problematic 4-way Stop (10.6+)
05:25 - Persistent Issue - Car Continues To Stray Too Much Toward Center On Unmarked Road
05:47 - Confirmed Improvement - More Confidence w/ Previously Problematic 3-way Stop
06:46 - Car Doing A Great Job With Curvy Sections Of Road
07:17 - Persistent Issue - Car Tends To Stray Too Much Towards Center At Certain Spots
07:36 - Persistent Issue - Persistent Issue Where Car Does Not Stay Close Enough To Right Curb
08:05 - New Issue - Aggressive Throttle Input While Making Left Turn
08:29 - FSD Performing Smooth Left Turn
08:45 - Issue - FSD Not Being Aggressive Enough When Passing Cars That Are Parking
09:02 - FSD Again Doing A Great Job w/ Left Turn
09:29 - Confirmed Improvement - Car Does An Excellent Job Of Avoiding Dead Space
09:52 - FSD Doing An Excellent Job Gradually Slowing For Late Turning Car
10:18 - New Issue - Car Incorrectly Positions Itself When Approaching Particular Intersection
11:19 - Issue - FSD Not Being Aggressive Enough When Passing Cars That Are Turning
12:26 - FSD Performing Yet Another Solid Left Turn
13:02 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Car Will Not Proceed On Green In Particular Spot
13:38 - Persistent Issue - Car Strays Too Much Towards Bike Lane
14:14 - New Issue - Excessive Brake Input When Approaching Intersection
14:57 - Disengagement - Navigation Fail On Driver's Part
15:11 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Right Lane (Parking)
16:28 - Persistent Issue - Car Carries Too Much Speed Into Right Turn After Cancelling Lane Changes
16:59 - FSD Doing A Great Job With Impatient Traffic
17:12 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Braking When Encountering Traffic Turning Right Into Oncoming Lane
17:25 - Issue - FSD Again Not Being Aggressive Enough When Passing Cars That Are Turning
18:09 - Disengagement - Avoiding Sink Hole As Somebody Hit Road Cone
18:19 - New Issue - More Excessive Brake Input When Approaching Intersection
18:45 - Confirmed Improvement - Car Again Does An Excellent Job Of Avoiding Dead Space
19:41 - New Issue - Aggressive Throttle Input Again While Making Left Turn
20:29 - Persistent Issue - FSD Overly Hesitates At Particular Empty 4-way Stop
21:10 - Persistent Issue - Car Uses Too Much Of Road When Making Simple Left Turn
21:42 - Persistent Issue - FSD Overly Hesitates At Empty 3-way Stop


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #39 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.8 - NE Minneapolis Test Loop (Day)






This video contains footage recorded on Christmas morning 2021 of FSD Beta 10.8 driving me around a test loop that I came up with in Northeast Minneapolis. I will be doing this drive after each release with the goal of testing for improvements as well as regressions (daytime & nighttime). My current thoughts of FSD Beta 10.8 so far can be found here:

Positive / Improvements

Improved Confidence When Turning Onto Busy Roads - The car seems to be more confident when turning left or right onto busy roads.
Improved Car Positioning Before Particular Left Turn - With FSD Beta 10.8 the car no longer positions itself into the oncoming lane while waiting to turn left onto 37th Ave NE.
Merging - While merging was a big complaint of mine in FSD Beta 10.5 & 10.6 it looks to have been dramatically improved in 10.8.
Jaywalking Pedestrians - The car seems overall more confident when interacting with pedestrians and no longer seems as eager to jam on the brakes.
Better Path Selection On Tight Left Turns - The car is noticeably better at line selection on left turns with a late apex.
Improved Handling Of Traffic Light Transitions - FSD does a noticeably better job of confidently stopping or proceeding through intersections when the traffic light is yellow turning red.
Noticeable Improvements w/ Several 3-way & 4-way Stops - At a few select 3-way & 4-way stops the car seems more confident and proceeds through them noticeably faster than previous builds.
Decision Making Re: Approaching Traffic Before Turning - The car seems a bit better at quickly reacting to oncoming cars before initiating a turn. Occasional jerkiness has been encountered so there is still room for further improvement.
Abrupt Deceleration When Approaching Slower or Turning Traffic - After performing a few more drives with FSD Beta 10.8 I no longer think this is an issue. The added regen braking has overall made FSD much smoother when coming to a stop or approaching slower traffic.
Side Visibility With Approaching Traffic - While detection of laterally approaching traffic seems to have been improved in 10.8 it still remains a problem area for FSD Beta and requires further refinement.
Navigation Around Roadkill - For the first time I noticed planner routed the car around roadkill on the right side of the road. This is the first time I've seen the car do something like this so that was for sure cool to see.
Needs Work

V11 UI - I have experienced several performance & stability issues with the new V11 UI that has required me to reboot the MCU several times (see here and here for examples). Overall I like what Tesla is attempting to do with the new UI especially with enhancements like the full screen FSD visualizations. With that said, commonly used controls like seat heaters are buried behind additional menus that make the new UI more difficult to use while driving.
Slower Left Turns - The car seems to accelerate much more slowly through left turns in FSD Beta 10.8.
Odd Car Positioning Issues - I have noticed the car will awkwardly position itself to the right when coming to a stop at several intersections along the same stretch of road. What is awkward about this behavior is the car will normally proceed through the intersections and stay in the left-most lane while doing so. To avoid confusing surrounding traffic I commonly disengage FSD when it does this to correctly reposition the car.
Car Will Not Proceed On Green - At two particular intersections the car will not proceed on green even though it is clear to do so. I surmise this issue is map related however I have no way to confirm this. This behavior has been present throughout each of the FSD Beta 10.x releases.
Sweeping Lines - When turning left at a busy intersection, the car should avoid using a sweeping line and instead take a more point & shoot approach. Aligning itself to either the painted inside curb or line would help make the car's intent much more predictable.
Wide Unmarked Roads - The car still likes to position itself in the center of wider unmarked roads even with oncoming traffic. If cars are not parked on the shoulder of the direction we are traveling the car should bias itself more towards the curb vs dead center of the road.
Auto High Beam Usage - While it isn't quite as annoying as previous builds auto high beams continues to engage in urban areas where high beams should never be used.
Some 3-way & 4-way Stops Still A Problem - At several 3-way or 4-way stops near my house the car will always overly hesitate even when there are no cars present (and visibility is clear).
Out of date maps - TESLA, PLEASE UPDATE THE NAVIGATION DATA!
Planner Behavior w/ Partially Snow Covered Roads - I have yet to test this scenario in FSD Beta 10.8 so more to come on this.
Use Of Short Turn Lanes - I have yet to test this scenario in FSD Beta 10.8 so more to come on this.
Transition From 1 to 2 Lanes - I have yet to test this scenario in FSD Beta 10.8 so more to come on this.
00:00 - Intro
01:05 - More Confidence in 10.8 When Engaging FSD From Driveway
01:41 - Confirmed Improvement - Better Positioning and Handling Of Left Turn Onto 37th Ave NE
02:28 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Turn-Only Lane
02:39 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Planner Continues To Get Confused At Intersection Of Central & 37th Ave NE
03:16 - Persistent Issue - PSA to Tesla - PLEASE UPDATE THE NAV DATA
04:14 - Confirmed Improvement - Increased Confidence w/ Previously Problematic 4-way Stop (v10.5 or earlier)
04:38 - Persistent Issue - Car Continues To Stray Too Much Toward Center On Unmarked Road
05:13 - Confirmed Improvement - Increased Confidence w/ Previously Problematic 3-way Stop (v10.5 or earlier)
05:49 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Planner Continues To Get Confused On This Particular Road
06:50 - Persistent Issue Since 10.6 - Disengagement As Car Tends To Stray Too Much Towards Center
07:15 - Persistent Issue Since 10.6 - Another Disengagement As Car Tends To Stray Too Much Towards Center
07:33 - Persistent Issue Since 10.6 - Yet Another Disengagement As Car Tends To Stray Too Much Towards Center
07:46 - Possible Improvement - Increased Confidence w/ Left Turn Onto 42nd Ave N
08:10 - Jerkiness While Waiting For Oncoming Traffic Before Turning Left
09:03 - FSD Performing Smooth Left Turn After Waiting For Oncoming Traffic
10:44 - New Issue in 10.8 - Car Incorrectly Positions Itself To the Right At Intersection On Washington Ave N
11:52 - Persistent Issue - Car Excessively Brakes For Car Turning Into Oncoming Lane
12:45 - Possible Issue in 10.8 - Slower, More Cautious Turns
13:26 - Persistent Issue - Car Will Not Proceed On Green At Intersection Of Plymouth Ave N & 2nd St N
14:03 - New Behavior - Planner Navigates Around Roadkill
14:35 - Possible Issue in 10.8 - Increased Jerkiness w/ Left Turn At Intersection Of Eighth Ave NE & University Ave NE
15:19 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Right Lane (Parking)
15:51 - Possible Improvement - Car Recovers After Cancelled Lane Changes To Prepare For Upcoming Right Turn
16:34 - Car Completing A Smooth Right Turn
16:51 - Possible Improvement - Planner Adjusts Path Around Upcoming Car Waiting To Turn
17:55 - Possible Improvement - Car Proceeds w/ Left Turn Even With Fast Changing Traffic Light
18:15 - Confirmed Improvement - Car Does An Excellent Job Avoiding Dead Space
18:44 - Persistent Issue - Planner Positions Itself Too Far To The Right Before Making Left Turn
19:23 - FSD Doing A Solid Job Yielding For Oncoming Traffic At Busy Intersection
19:46 - Persistent Issue - FSD Continues To Overly Hesitates At Particular Empty 4-way Stop
20:40 - FSD Doing A Great Job Making Smooth Right Turn On Red
21:02 - Confirmed Improvement - Car Again Does An Excellent Job Avoiding Dead Space
21:23 - Persistent Issue - Car Uses Too Much Of Road When Making Simple Left Turn
21:51 - Persistent Issue - FSD Overly Hesitates At Empty 3-way Stop
22:13 - Closing Comments About Tesla OS 2021.44.25.6 / FSD Beta 10.8


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #40 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.8 - Home to Timberwolf CrossFit (No Highway)






This video contains footage recorded on the afternoon of December 27th, 2021 of FSD Beta 10.8 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to Timberwolf CrossFit (St. Paul, MN), all on city streets (no highways). We received a few inches of snow the night before so side streets were still mostly covered in snow and poorly plowed. Although there were several disengagements due to the road conditions I still was able to recognize a few improvements that prove Tesla is paying attention to wintry conditions and training accordingly.

00:00 - Intro
00:40 - Too Much Acceleration When Engaging FSD From Driveway
01:04 - FSD Doing A Decent Job Handling Fully Snow Covered Roads
01:43 - Persistent Issue - FSD Struggles To Detect & Avoid Unplowed Parts Of Road
01:54 - Disengagement - Avoiding Large Chunks Of Snow To Save My Lowered Car
02:04 - Issue - Car Gets Confused And Unable To Proceed
02:31 - Disengagement - Excessive Throttle Input Results In Loss Of Grip
02:45 - Disengagement - FSD Struggles To Detect & Avoid Snowbank On Edge Of Road / Parking Space
03:23 - Persistent Issue - Rolling Distance Needs To Be Extended Before An Otherwise Smooth Left Turn
04:06 - Persistent Issue - FSD Continues To Overly Hesitate At Particular 4-way Stop
04:25 - Disengagement - FSD Again Struggles To Detect & Avoid Snowbank On Edge Of Road / Parking Space
04:39 - 2 Disengagements - FSD Again Struggles To Detect & Avoid Snowbank On Edge Of Road / Parking Space
05:00 - General Comment About Dead Space Improvement in FSD Beta 10.8
05:43 - Issue - Micro-Braking Perhaps Due To Intermittent Line Visibility
06:01 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - Confusion w/ Path Selection After Crossing Intersection
06:27 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - More Confusion w/ Path Selection After Crossing Intersection
06:54 - Issue - More Micro-Braking Perhaps Again Due To Intermittent Line Visibility
07:36 - Possible Improvement - Improved Awareness Of Driving Space & Human-Like Lane Change On Fully Snow Covered Road
08:12 - Possible Improvement - Car Properly Stays In Left Lane After Crossing Previously Problematic Intersection
08:53 - Disengagement - Car Strays Too Much Towards Snow Bank On Side Of Road
09:09 - FSD Doing An Excellent Job Moving Into Partially Snow Covered Turn Lane & Completing Smooth Left Turn
09:42 - Possible Improvement - Improved Handling & Maneuvering Around Turning Vehicles That Encroach Into Our Lane
10:26 - Possible Improvement - Increased Confidence w/ Traffic Light Detection From Afar As Well As Better Handling Of Traffic Light Transitions
11:11 - Disengagement - Car Fails To Avoid Snow Towards Inside Curb Which Results In Loss Of Grip
12:44 - Confirmed Improvement - Braking Inputs Continue To Get Smoother w/ Each FSD Beta Release
13:34 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - FSD Attempts To Turn Into Oncoming Lane
14:06 - Disengagement - FSD Again Struggles To Detect & Avoid Snowbank On Edge Of Road / Parking Space
15:02 - Disengagement - Car Again Strays Too Much Towards Snow Bank On Side Of Road
15:28 - Possible Improvement - Car Does A Great Job Aligning Itself To Left Curb Before Initiating Left Turn
15:54 - Issue - Car Gets Confused By Intermittent Line Visibility
16:56 - Possible Improvement - Improved Handling Of Turning Vehicles When Approaching From Behind
18:00 - Confirmed Improvement - Improved Confidence w/ Previously Problematic 3-way Stop
18:15 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Car Slows Down For No Apparent Reason
18:38 - Feature Request - Add Brief Prompt Describing Why Car Is Slowing Down
18:59 - Disengagement - Car Again Strays Too Much Towards Snow Bank On Side Of Road
19:21 - Issue - Car Again Gets Confused By Intermittent Line Visibility
20:07 - Issue - Car Again Gets Confused By Intermittent Line Visibility
20:20 - FSD Recovers From Lane Placement Confusion And Executes A Solid Left Turn


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #41 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.8 - Timberwolf CrossFit to Micro Center






This video contains footage recorded on the evening of December 27th, 2021 of AutoPilot + FSD Beta 10.8 driving me from Timberwolf CrossFit (St. Paul, MN) to Micro Center (St. Louis Park, MN). Except for a single disengagement (that was my fault), the car did a fantastic job navigating the confusing streets of St. Paul even with mixed road conditions and heavy traffic. During this drive I was able to confirm noticeable improvements in FSD Beta 10.8 including improved handling of jaywalking pedestrians as well as smoother merge behavior when merging onto freeways.

00:00 - Intro
00:30 - Confirmed Improvement - Improved Handling Of Turning Vehicles When Approaching From Behind
01:06 - FSD Nails Lane Change w/o Seeing Center Line
01:40 - Persistent Issue - Car Needs To Be More Assertive In Passing Turning Vehicles In Heavy Traffic
02:08 - Confirmed Improvement - Increased Confidence w/ Jaywalking Pedestrians
02:44 - Disengagement - Driver Error (FSD Did A Great Job w/ Left Turn In Heavy Traffic)
03:22 - Confirmed Improvement - Another Example Of Improved Handling Of Turning Vehicles When Approaching From Behind
03:39 - Confirmed Improvement - Improved Handling Of Merging Onto Freeway (v10.5 / 10.6)


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #42 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.8 - Home to Work






This video contains footage recorded on the morning of December 29th, 2021 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.8 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to my company's office (Edina, MN). Thanks to a rapid drop in temperature overnight, the roads were fairly slippery and as a result I experienced several disengagements along the way. In future builds it would be great to see Tesla address this limitation by limiting the rate of acceleration when the outside temperature is below a certain threshold (maybe 20F). On top of these disengagements I also came across another issue which occurs when you override AutoPilot or FSD by providing steering wheel input. Doing so disables autosteer & activates Traffic Aware Cruise Control (TACC) which completely ignores the previously set speed (as well as road conditions) and instead accelerates to the current speed limit + any configured offset. This behavior is dangerous and could quickly put the driver into a peculiar situation. Aside from these issues I was able to recognize a few improvements which include FSD properly avoiding dead space as well as finally using a shared bike / turn lane even when the outside curbing was partially covered in snow.

00:00 - Intro
00:33 - Issue - FSD Cuts The Corner Too Sharply Running Over Small Snowbank
01:07 - Disengagement - Car Strays Too Much Towards Snow Bank On Side Of Road
01:18 - Disengagement - Avoiding Large Chunks Of Snow To Save My Lowered Car
01:29 - Persistent Issue - Disengaging FSD Via Grabbing Wheel SHOULD NOT Reset Set Speed To Speed Limit + Offset
01:47 - Disengagement - Driver Error
02:00 - Disengagement - Excessive Throttle Input Results In Loss Of Grip
02:24 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Turn-Only Lane
03:01 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Planner Continues To Get Confused At Intersection Of Central & 37th Ave NE
04:06 - Issue - FSD Overly Hesitate At 4-way Stop Possibly Due To Road Conditions
04:49 - Issue - Car Properly Aligns Itself To Right Curb On Wide Unmarked Road Only In Snowy Conditions (Still An Issue w/ Clear Conditions)
05:40 - Disengagement - Excessive Throttle Input Again Results In Loss Of Grip
06:25 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Planner Continues To Get Confused On This Particular Road
07:22 - Disengagement - Excessive Throttle Input Again Results In Loss Of Grip
07:57 - Persistent Issue Since 10.5 - Disengagement As Car Tends To Stray Too Much Towards Center
08:25 - Persistent Issue Since 10.5 - Another Disengagement As Car Tends To Stray Too Much Towards Center
08:43 - Persistent Issue Since 10.2 - Yet Another Disengagement As Car Tends To Stray Too Much Towards Center
08:59 - Disengagement - Excessive Throttle Input Again Results In Loss Of Grip
09:41 - FSD Doing A Nice Job Turning Left Onto Partially Snow Covered Road
10:02 - Issue - Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Turn-Only Lane
10:23 - Confirmed Improvement - Car Does An Excellent Job Avoiding Dead Space
10:43 - Issue - Micro-Braking For No Apparent Reason
10:54 - Disengagement - Avoiding Large Chunks Of Snow To Save My Lowered Car
11:07 - Issue - Excessive Acceleration After Smooth Left Turn
11:21 - Possible Improvement - Planner Properly Uses Shared Bike + Turn Lane When Turning Right
13:09 - Issue - Manually Exited Freeway Due to NoAP Being Unavailable Due to Blinded Camera(s)
13:30 - Disengagement - Rough Transition From Legacy AutoPilot to FSD
13:50 - Issue - Excessive Hesitation Before Making Smooth Right Turn
14:17 - FSD Doing A Great Merging Even w/ Partially Snow Covered Road
14:31 - Slight Amount Of Hesitation Before Making Smooth Left Turn


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #43 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.8 - Work To Micro Center (Zero Disengagements!)






This video contains footage recorded on the afternoon of December 29th, 2021 of FSD Beta 10.8 driving me from my company's office (Edina, MN) to Micro Center (St. Louis Park). Rather than take the recommended route which utilizes Highway 100, I instead used another route which leverages only city streets. Thanks to a rapid drop in temperature overnight, the roads were fairly slippery and so I expected to experience several disengagements along the way. Similar to another drive that I completed earlier in the day (see here), I reduced the set speed by a few mph to match the slippery conditions. Even with challenging winter road conditions, glare from the sun, and one of the toughest routes I've put in front of FSD Beta yet, the car performed extremely well resulting in a ZERO disengagement drive! Even though I have experienced zero disengagement drives in the past (10.3.1 was the last), the conditions and route were nowhere near as challenging as the ones encountered in this drive. There were of course several minor annoyances that I noticed (and noted) however forward progress continues to be made with FSD Beta and 10.8 is for sure the best release yet. After driving a few hundred miles with FSD Beta 10.8 I have been able to recognize several improvements, a few new issues, and several persistent issues from previous builds that unfortunately still remain. I have compiled a list of these findings and posted them here:

Improvements Compared To 10.6.1

Improved Confidence When Turning Onto Busy Roads - The car seems to be more confident in FSD Beta 10.8 when making left or right turns onto busy roads. While this is a slight improvement over 10.6.1, the car needs to be even more confident in this area in order to comfortably blend in with human drivers.
Improved Car Positioning Before Particular Left Turn - With FSD Beta 10.8 the car no longer positions itself into the oncoming lane while waiting to turn left onto 37th Ave NE. 
Merging - Merging onto freeways was basically broken with FSD Beta 10.5 & 10.6 however it seems Tesla has applied a good amount of attention here and fixed a lot of the previous issues. With that said merging still has a long way to go and thus further work is required to get merging behavior closer to good human drivers.
Jaywalking Pedestrians - The car is more confident when interacting with pedestrians (especially jaywalking pedestrians) and is less eager to jam on the brakes like it used to with previous builds.
Better Path Selection On Tight Left Turns - This improvement was first noticed in 10.6.1 and still appears to be present in 10.8.
Improved Handling Of Traffic Light Transitions - FSD does a noticeably better job of confidently stopping or proceeding through intersections when the traffic light is yellow turning red. With that said I still have had 1-2 occurences where the light went red while I was almost completely through an intersection and the car attempted to jam on the brakes.
Noticeable Improvements w/ Several 3-way & 4-way Stops - This improvement was first noticed in 10.6.1 and still appears to be present in 10.8.
Decision Making Re: Approaching Traffic Before Turning - The car seems a bit better at quickly reacting to oncoming cars before initiating a turn. Occasional jerkiness has been encountered so there is still room for further improvement. 
Abrupt Deceleration When Approaching Slower or Turning Traffic - After performing a few more drives with FSD Beta 10.8 I no longer think this is an issue. The added regen braking has overall made FSD much smoother when coming to a stop or approaching slower traffic.
Side Visibility With Approaching Traffic - While detection of laterally approaching traffic seems to have been improved in 10.8 it still remains a problem area for FSD Beta and requires further refinement.
Navigation Around Roadkill - For the first time I noticed planner routed the car around roadkill on the right side of the road. This is the first time I've seen the car do something like this so that was for sure cool to see. 
Use Of Shared Bike / Turn Lanes When Turning - With FSD Beta 10.8 planner now properly uses shared bike + turn lanes (See example here) when turning right. This has been an issue that has existed in all of the FSD Beta 10.x builds so far so I'm really excited to see this one get fixed in 10.8. 
Passing Parked / Slow Traffic: Handling & maneuvering around slow / parking traffic is much improved with FSD Beta 10.8
Partially Snow Covered Roads - Planner appears to be more confident with handling & positioning itself on partially snow covered roads compared to 10.6.1. While this is a noticeable improvement, more work still needs to be done.

Needs Work

V11 UI - I have experienced several performance & stability issues with the new V11 UI that has required me to reboot the MCU several times (see here for examples). Overall, I appreciate what Tesla is trying to achieve with the new UI especially with enhancements like the full screen FSD visualizations. With that said, commonly used controls like seat heaters are buried behind additional menus that make the new UI more difficult to use while driving. Performance and stability of the new code is also problematic and needs some serious attention to match the quality of previous releases.
Slower Left Turns - The car seems to accelerate much more slowly through left turns in FSD Beta 10.8.
Odd Car Positioning Issues - I have noticed the car will awkwardly position itself to the right when coming to a stop at several intersections along the same stretch of road. What is awkward about this behavior is the car will normally proceed through the intersections and stay in the left-most lane while doing so. To avoid confusing surrounding traffic, I commonly disengage FSD when this happens and manually correct the car's position.
Car Will Not Proceed On Green - At three (was two) particular intersections the car will not proceed on green even though it is clear to do so. I surmise this issue is map related however I have no way to confirm this. This behavior has been present throughout each of the FSD Beta 10.x releases.
Sweeping Lines - When turning left at a busy intersection, the car should avoid using a sweeping line and instead take a more point & shoot approach. Aligning itself to either the painted inside curb or line would help make the car's intent much more predictable.
Wide Unmarked Roads - The car still likes to position itself in the center of wider unmarked roads even with oncoming traffic. If cars are not parked on the shoulder of the direction we are traveling the car should bias itself more towards the curb vs dead center of the road.
Auto High Beam Usage - While it isn't quite as annoying as previous builds auto high beams continues to engage in urban areas where high beams should never be used.
Some 3-way & 4-way Stops Still A Problem - At several 3-way or 4-way stops near my house the car will always overly hesitate even when there are no cars present (and visibility is clear). 
Out of date maps - TESLA, PLEASE UPDATE THE NAVIGATION DATA!

00:00 - Intro
00:56 - FSD Does A Great Job w/ Left Turn Onto Busy Edina Industrial Blvd
01:45 - Issue - Planner Has Trouble Making Lane Choice Due To Road Conditions However Quickly Recovers
01:56 - FSD Makes A Confident Lane Change Even With Poor Visibility
02:09 - Issue - Excessive Hesitation Before Making Smooth Right Turn
02:27 - Issue - Smooth Right Turn However FSD Carries Too Much Corner Speed For Conditions
02:45 - General Comments About Current Handling Of Wintry Road Conditions (Throttle Inputs)
03:26 - FSD Easily Handling 3-way Stop Followed By Smooth Left Turn
04:10 - FSD Again Easily Handling 3-way Stop Followed By Perfect Right Turn
04:32 - Possible Improvement - Improved Handling Of Partially Snow Covered Side Streets
04:57 - Issue - Excessive Throttle Input Results In Minor Loss Of Grip
05:12 - Possible Improvement - Improved Handling Of & Maneuvering Around Slowing Vehicle
05:31 - Issue - Smooth Left Turn However FSD Carries Too Much Corner Speed For Conditions
05:56 - Possible Improvement - Excellent Positioning and Handling Of Partially Blind Right Turn Onto Busy Valley View Road
06:27 - Issue - FSD Decently Handles Roundabout However Further Behavior Improvements Are Needed
07:04 - FSD Confidently Handling & Proceeding Thru Empty 3-way Stop
07:43 - Possible Improvement - Planner Properly Uses Shorter Turn Lane w/ Dotted Line When Turning Right
08:39 - Issue - Micro-Braking For No Apparent Reason Before Another Smooth Left Turn
09:07 - FSD Doing An Awesome Job w/ Tight Right Turn And Handling Of Curvy Stretch Of Road
09:24 - Issue - Planner Has Trouble w/ Path Selection Due To Road Conditions However Quickly Recovers
09:49 - FSD Again Confidently Handling & Proceeding Thru Empty 3-way Stop
10:04 - Human-Like Handling Of Blind / Uphill Right Turn
10:26 - Perfect Handling Of Right Turn Onto Partially Snow Covered Side Street
10:42 - Car Doing An Excellent Job Passing Parked Cars
10:57 - FSD Confidently Handling & Proceeding Thru Empty 4-way Stop
11:12 - FSD Properly Detecting & Yielding To Accelerating Mail Truck
11:54 - FSD Doing A Decent Job w/ Difficult Left Turn Onto Busy Excelsior Blvd
12:42 - FSD Completing Another Solid Right Turn
13:08 - FSD Again Confidently Handling & Proceeding Thru Empty 4-way Stop
13:27 - Issue - Excessive Hesitation Before Making Another Smooth Right Turn
13:52 - Issue - Car Will Not Proceed On Green, Possibly Due To Encroaching Traffic On Left
14:12 - Feature Request - Add Prompt Briefly Describing Why Car Is Accelerating Or Decelerating
14:23 - Issue - Smooth Right Turn Into Parking Lot Followed By Incorrect Speed Limit


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #44 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.8 - Home to Parents' House (Zero Disengagements!)






This video contains footage recorded on January 9th, 2022 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.8 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to my parents' house (**** Rapids, MN). This route does not have many turns however it does have a few areas where FSD beta has struggled in the past. One of those areas is the intersection of 37th Ave NE & University Ave NE where there is a shared bike + vehicle turn lane (See example here) which the car has refused to use (when turning right) in each of the FSD Beta 10.x builds. In this video I confirm that this issue is for sure fixed in FSD Beta 10.8 and the car now properly uses the shared bike + vehicle turn lanes now when turning right! On top of this improvement I also witnessed one of the most confident left turns onto Main Street (**** Rapids, MN) that I've seen so far with the FSD Beta 10.x builds. Thanks to the increased performance of FSD Beta 10.8, zero disengagement drives are now becoming more & more common which is exciting to see! With that said, one persistent issue that needs to be addressed in the near future is the handling of slippery conditions. At the beginning of this video you will notice the car goes into a slight 4-wheel drift following a left turn due to excessive throttle input. This sort of behavior could quickly be addressed if FSD was able to change its acceleration profile based on the outside ambient temperature. Hopefully we see an improvement in this area in future builds as winter isn't going anywhere anytime soon here in Minnesota . Like I have done with previous videos, I have updated my running tally of improvements and issues with FSD Beta 10.8 that you can find here:

Improvements Compared To 10.6.1

Improved Confidence When Turning Onto Busy Roads - The car seems to be more confident in FSD Beta 10.8 when making left or right turns onto busy roads. While this is a slight improvement over 10.6.1, the car needs to be even more confident in this area in order to comfortably blend in with human drivers.
Improved Car Positioning Before Particular Left Turn - With FSD Beta 10.8 the car no longer positions itself into the oncoming lane while waiting to turn left onto 37th Ave NE. 
Merging - Merging onto freeways was basically broken with FSD Beta 10.5 & 10.6 however it seems Tesla has applied a good amount of attention here and fixed a lot of the previous issues. With that said merging still has a long way to go and thus further work is required to get merging behavior closer to good human drivers.
Jaywalking Pedestrians - The car is more confident when interacting with pedestrians (especially jaywalking pedestrians) and is less eager to jam on the brakes like it used to with previous builds.
Better Path Selection On Tight Left Turns - This improvement was first noticed in 10.6.1 and still appears to be present in 10.8.
Improved Handling Of Traffic Light Transitions - FSD does a noticeably better job of confidently stopping or proceeding through intersections when the traffic light is yellow turning red. With that said I still have had 1-2 occurences where the light went red while I was almost completely through an intersection and the car attempted to jam on the brakes.
Noticeable Improvements w/ Several 3-way & 4-way Stops - This improvement was first noticed in 10.6.1 and still appears to be present in 10.8.
Decision Making Re: Approaching Traffic Before Turning - The car seems a bit better at quickly reacting to oncoming cars before initiating a turn. Occasional jerkiness has been encountered so there is still room for further improvement. 
Abrupt Deceleration When Approaching Slower or Turning Traffic - After performing a few more drives with FSD Beta 10.8 I no longer think this is an issue. The added regen braking has overall made FSD much smoother when coming to a stop or approaching slower traffic.
Side Visibility With Approaching Traffic - While detection of laterally approaching traffic seems to have been improved in 10.8 it still remains a problem area for FSD Beta and requires further refinement.
Navigation Around Roadkill - For the first time I noticed planner routed the car around roadkill on the right side of the road. This is the first time I've seen the car do something like this so that was for sure cool to see. 
Use Of Shared Bike / Turn Lanes When Turning - With FSD Beta 10.8 planner now properly uses shared bike + turn lanes (See example here) when turning right. This has been an issue that has existed in all of the FSD Beta 10.x builds so far so I'm really excited to see this one get fixed in 10.8. 
Passing Parked / Slow Traffic: Handling & maneuvering around slow / parking traffic is much improved with FSD Beta 10.8
Partially Snow Covered Roads - Planner appears to be more confident with handling & positioning itself on partially snow covered roads compared to 10.6.1. While this is a noticeable improvement, more work still needs to be done.
Needs Work

V11 UI - I have experienced several performance & stability issues with the new V11 UI that has required me to reboot the MCU several times (see here for examples). Overall, I appreciate what Tesla is trying to achieve with the new UI especially with enhancements like the full screen FSD visualizations. With that said, commonly used controls like seat heaters are buried behind additional menus that make the new UI more difficult to use while driving. Performance and stability of the new code is also problematic and needs some serious attention to match the quality of previous releases.
Excessive Throttle Input In Slippery Conditions - The car needs to be better at detecting slippery road conditions and decreasing its rate of acceleration. This issue results in numerous disengagements especially in winter conditions that could easily be avoided.
Slower Left Turns - The car seems to accelerate much more slowly through left turns in FSD Beta 10.8.
Odd Car Positioning Issues - I have noticed the car will awkwardly position itself to the right when coming to a stop at several intersections along the same stretch of road. What is awkward about this behavior is the car will normally proceed through the intersections and stay in the left-most lane while doing so. To avoid confusing surrounding traffic, I commonly disengage FSD when this happens and manually correct the car's position.
Car Will Not Proceed On Green - At three (was two) particular intersections the car will not proceed on green even though it is clear to do so. I surmise this issue is map related however I have no way to confirm this. This behavior has been present throughout each of the FSD Beta 10.x releases.
Sweeping Lines - When turning left at a busy intersection, the car should avoid using a sweeping line and instead take a more point & shoot approach. Aligning itself to either the painted inside curb or line would help make the car's intent much more predictable.
Wide Unmarked Roads - The car still likes to position itself in the center of wider unmarked roads even with oncoming traffic. If cars are not parked on the shoulder of the direction we are traveling the car should bias itself more towards the curb vs dead center of the road.
Auto High Beam Usage - While it isn't quite as annoying as previous builds auto high beams continues to engage in urban areas where high beams should never be used.
Some 3-way & 4-way Stops Still A Problem - At several 3-way or 4-way stops near my house the car will always overly hesitate even when there are no cars present (and visibility is clear). 
Out of date maps - TESLA, PLEASE UPDATE THE NAVIGATION DATA!
00:00 - Intro
01:03 - Issue - FSD Recovers From Initial Planner Confusion After Engaging FSD From Driveway
01:30 - Persistent Issue - FSD Overly Hesitates At Empty 2-way Stop
01:53 - Success w/ Lowering FSD Speed To 0 MPH When Traversing Rough Train Tracks
02:28 - Confirmed Improvement - Better Positioning and Handling Of Left Turn Onto 37th Ave NE
02:39 - Issue - Excessive Throttle Input Results In Slide
03:03 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Turn-Only Lane
03:40 - Confident Rolling Stop At 4-way Stop
04:06 - Another Confident Rolling Stop At 4-way Stop
04:29 - Possible Improvement - Planner Properly Uses Shared Bike + Turn Lane When Turning Right
06:19 - Smooth Exit Of Freeway and Transition From NoAP to FSD
07:12 - Possible Improvement - Most Confident Left Turn Onto Main Street Yet w/ FSD Beta 10.8
07:53 - Near Perfect Left Turn
08:06 - Human-Like Lane Change On Salt Stained Road
08:20 - Another Near Perfect Left Turn
08:37 - Confident Final Right Turn
08:49 - Confirmed Improvement in FSD Beta 10.8 - Planner Properly Uses Shared Bike + Turn Lane When Turning Right


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

dburkland said:


> This video contains footage recorded on January 9th, 2022 of Autopilot + FSD Beta 10.8 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to my parents' house (**** Rapids, MN). This route does not have many turns however it does have a few areas where FSD beta has struggled in the past. One of those areas is the intersection of 37th Ave NE & University Ave NE where there is a shared bike + vehicle turn lane (See example here) which the car has refused to use (when turning right) in each of the FSD Beta 10.x builds. In this video I confirm that this issue is for sure fixed in FSD Beta 10.8 and the car now properly uses the shared bike + vehicle turn lanes now when turning right! On top of this improvement I also witnessed one of the most confident left turns onto Main Street (**** Rapids, MN) that I've seen so far with the FSD Beta 10.x builds. *Thanks to the increased performance of FSD Beta 10.8, zero disengagement drives are now becoming more & more common which is exciting to see! *


We have come a long way in just 3 months. At this pace I think FSD can be a reality in 2022.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Mr. Spacely said:


> We have come a long way in just 3 months. At this pace I think FSD can be a reality in 2022.


I think solid L3 / early L4 is achievable within 2022 for sure!


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #45 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.8 - Reservoir Blvd Test






This video contains footage recorded on the evening of January 16th, 2022 where I tested FSD Beta 10.8 at the difficult intersection of Reservoir Blvd and 37th Ave NE (Columbia Heights, MN). This intersection has been a struggle for each of the previous FSD Beta builds however based on tonight's testing I can confirm FSD Beta 10.8 includes a confirmed improvement here.

00:00 - Intro
01:23 - Confirmed Improvement - FSD Successfully Turns Left Onto 37th Ave NE From Reservoir Blvd
01:51 - Closing Comments


----------



## Chuckwagon38 (11 mo ago)

dburkland said:


> After receiving Tesla OS 2021.32.25 earlier this week (October 11th) I started recording my drives with FSD Beta to show my first hand experience with it on Minnesotan roads. For those that do not live in Minnesota, our roads are known for their poor markings, bad signage, abundance of pot holes, and overall rough conditions thanks to our ever changing climate (extreme heat in the summer, extreme cold in the winter). I will be using this thread to chronicle my experiences with FSD Beta and will be posting all videos I record to it going forward.
> 
> I hope you enjoy,
> 
> Dan


Dan, Any insight on how you got the Beta? I'm in the waiting list. I have a safety score of 99 and have owned my Model 3 for a year... and still nothing.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Chuckwagon38 said:


> Dan, Any insight on how you got the Beta? I'm in the waiting list. I have a safety score of 99 and have owned my Model 3 for a year... and still nothing.


@Chuckwagon38 did you get added as part of the 10.10.2 release? It's really just a waiting game at this point.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #46 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.10.2 - NE Minneapolis Test Loop (Day)






This video contains footage recorded on February 20th, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.10.2 driving me around a test loop that I came up with in Northeast Minneapolis. I will be repeating this drive after each release with the goal of testing for improvements as well as regressions (daytime & nighttime). Like I have done with previous videos, I have updated my running tally of improvements and issues with FSD Beta 10.10.2 which you can find here:

Improvements Compared To 10.8 / 10.8.1

FSD Incorrectly Uses Shoulder - When making right turns onto certain roads (See example here), FSD would previously turn into the shoulder and stay there resulting in a disengagement. Starting with FSD Beta 10.10.2, FSD will still make the right turn into the shoulder however it now quickly corrects itself and moves over to the proper lane.
Turning Left Into Oncoming Lane - When making a left turn onto Selby Ave from Snelling Ave in St. Paul, MN (See here), FSD would previously attempt to turn into the oncoming lane resulting in a disengagement. Based on my recent testing with FSD Beta 10.10.2, this issue can now considered resolved as the car now turns into the correct lane. This issue initially cropped up in FSD Beta 10.6.x and remained in FSD Beta 10.8 & 10.8.1.
Less Hesitation At Previously Problematic 2-way and 4-way Intersections - At certain intersections the car seems to hesitate less than it did in previous builds however I noticed this only to be the case in low light situations (previous behavior remains in daylight).
Abrupt Deceleration When Approaching Slower or Turning Traffic - The car continues to get smoother in this area however more progress needs to be made in order to properly blend in with human drivers.
Partially Snow Covered Roads - Planner continues to get more confident when handling & positioning itself on partially snow covered roads. With that said, further improvements in this area are still needed.
Remaining Issues

V11 UI - I have experienced several performance & stability issues with the V11 UI that has required me to reboot the MCU several times (see here for examples). Overall, I appreciate what Tesla is trying to achieve with the new UI especially with enhancements like the full screen FSD visualizations. With that said, commonly used controls like seat heaters are buried behind additional menus that make the new UI more difficult to use while driving. Performance and stability of the code continues to be problematic and needs some serious attention to match the quality of previous releases.
Side Visibility With Approaching Traffic - While detection of laterally approaching traffic has improved with FSD Beta 10.10.2, it still remains a problem area and requires further attention.
Excessive Throttle Input In Slippery Conditions - The car needs to be better at detecting slippery road conditions and decreasing its rate of acceleration. This issue results in numerous disengagements especially in winter conditions that could easily be avoided.
Slow Decision Making - Due to latency in the FSD software stack, FSD is too slow to react to oncoming traffic when making unprotected left turns. This sometimes results in the car being very choppy with brake and throttle inputs as it waits to make the left turn. In rare cases, this results in the car trying to turn in front of oncoming traffic which results in a disengagement. As Tesla continues to improve decision making latency, I wish they would first improve creep behavior and allow the car to slowly roll into the intersection until it is safe to make the left turn. Currently the car will repeatedly go from throttle to brake frustrating surrounding drivers.
Car Will Not Proceed On Green - At 3 particular intersections the car will not proceed on green even though it is clear to do so. I surmise this issue is map related however I have no way to confirm this. This behavior has been present throughout each of the FSD Beta 10.x releases.
Car Unnecessarily Moves To Right Before Initiating Left Turn - I have noticed FSD will move almost a half a car length to the right before initiating a left turn at several intersections, many of which are located on Johnson St NE (NE Minneapolis). Aligning itself to either the painted inside curb or line would help make the car's intent much more predictable.
Wide Unmarked Roads - The car still likes to position itself in the center of wider unmarked roads even with oncoming traffic. If cars are not parked on the shoulder of the direction we are traveling the car should bias itself more towards the curb vs dead center of the road.
Auto High Beam Usage - While it isn't quite as annoying as previous builds auto high beams continues to engage in urban areas where high beams should never be used.
Some 3-way & 4-way Stops Still A Problem - At several 3-way or 4-way stops near my house the car will overly hesitate even when there are no cars present (and visibility is clear).
Inability To Read Signs - FSD currently does not read common signs like "No Turn On Red" resulting in unnecessary disengagements.
Flashing Yellow Traffic Lights - FSD continues to struggle with properly detecting flashing yellow traffic lights and almost always requires driver intervention in order to proceed.
Out of date maps - Incorrect or stale navigation data results in many unnecessary and otherwise avoidable issues (incorrect speed limits on city streets, incorrect route selection, etc.) when using FSD Beta around the Twin Cities. I continue to report these issues to Tesla however they unfortunately continue to exist in FSD Beta 10.10.2.
00:00 - Intro
03:24 - Issue - Disengagements As FSD Struggles To Enter Fillmore St NE From Driveway
03:54 - Confidence Proceeding Thru 2-way Stop With Approaching Traffic From Left
04:13 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Incorrect Speed Limit For Local City Streets Results In Unnecessary Acceleration
04:44 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Decision Latency Before Left Turn Onto 37th Ave NE
05:12 - Persistent Mapping Issue - FSD Incorrectly Attempts To Use Turn-Only Lane
05:35 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Planner Continues To Get Confused At Intersection Of Central & 37th Ave NE
06:25 - Time Efficient Complete Stop After Tesla Was Forced To Remove Rolling Stop Feature
07:02 - Disengagement - Driver Error
07:29 - Persistent Issue - FSD Continues To Stray Too Much Toward Center On Unmarked Road
08:27 - Regression w/ 10.10.2 - Excessive Hesitation At Particular 3-way Stop
09:15 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Planner Continues To Get Confused On This Particular Road
10:15 - Persistent Issue Since 10.6 - Disengagement As Car Tends To Stray Too Much Towards Center
10:58 - Persistent Issue Since 10.6 - Another Disengagement As Car Tends To Stray Too Much Towards Center
11:14 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Decision Latency Before Left Turn Onto 42nd Ave N
11:42 - Confident Left Turn After Approaching Traffic Traverses Intersection
12:25 - Possible Improvement - FSD Does An Excellent Job Creeping Forward While Waiting To Turn Left
12:49 - Issue - FSD Incorrectly Attempts To Use Bike Lane
13:12 - Issue - Planner Gets Confused At Intersection Of N Washington Ave & N Lowry Ave
13:40 - Disengagement - Driver Error
13:55 - Confident Handling Of Oncoming Traffic Before Making Left Turn
14:15 - Testing - Checking To See If Car Will Proceed On Green At Intersection Of Plymouth Ave N & 2nd St N
15:29 - Persistent Issue - Car Will Not Proceed On Green At Intersection Of Plymouth Ave N & 2nd St N
16:11 - Possible Improvement - Confident Left Turn Onto University Ave NE
16:41 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Right Lane (Parking)
17:38 - Issue - Excessive Hesitation w/ Right Turn On Green
18:43 - FSD Doing A Great Job Proceeding Thru Busy Intersection Of Lowry Ave NE & Central Ave NE
19:17 - Issue - Choppy Creep Behavior While Yielding To Oncoming Traffic Before Left Turn
19:39 - Issue - Sketchy Line Selection During Left Turn
19:51 - Suggestions For Future Creep Behavior
20:22 - Regression w/ 10.10.2 - Disengagement As Car Incorrectly Uses Dead Space (Parking)
20:34 - Persistent Issue - Planner Positions Itself Too Far To The Right Before Making Left Turn
21:32 - Possible Improvement - Less Hesitation At Particular 4-way Stop
22:21 - FSD Confidently Handles Pedestrian While Making Smooth Right Turn
22:58 - Persistent Issue - Car Uses Too Much Of Road When Making Simple Left Turn
23:10 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Incorrect Speed Limit For City Streets
23:41 - Persistent Issue - FSD Overly Hesitates At Empty 3-way Stop
24:07 - Closing Comments About Tesla OS 2021.44.30.21 / FSD Beta 10.10.2


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #47 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.10.2 - Home to Dairy Queen






This video contains footage recorded on the evening of February 27th, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.10.2 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to Dairy Queen (St. Anthony, MN). Even though this is a relatively short drive we were able to recognize some improvements along the way as well as witness a flawless 180-degree turn! Like I have done with previous videos, I have updated my running tally of improvements and issues with FSD Beta 10.10.2 which you can find here:

Improvements Compared To 10.8 / 10.8.1

FSD Incorrectly Uses Shoulder - When making right turns onto certain roads (See example here), FSD would previously turn into the shoulder and stay there resulting in a disengagement. Starting with FSD Beta 10.10.2, FSD will still make the right turn into the shoulder however it now quickly corrects itself and moves over to the proper lane.
Turning Left Into Oncoming Lane - When making a left turn onto Selby Ave from Snelling Ave in St. Paul, MN (See here), FSD would previously attempt to turn into the oncoming lane resulting in a disengagement. Based on my recent testing with FSD Beta 10.10.2, this issue can now considered resolved as the car now turns into the correct lane. This issue initially cropped up in FSD Beta 10.6.x and remained in FSD Beta 10.8 & 10.8.1.
Less Hesitation At Previously Problematic 2-way and 4-way Intersections - At certain intersections the car seems to hesitate less than it did in previous builds however I noticed this only to be the case in low light situations (previous behavior remains in daylight).
Abrupt Deceleration When Approaching Slower or Turning Traffic - The car continues to get smoother in this area however more progress needs to be made in order to properly blend in with human drivers.
Partially Snow Covered Roads - Planner continues to get more confident when handling & positioning itself on partially snow covered roads. With that said, further improvements in this area are still needed.
Remaining Issues

V11 UI - I have experienced several performance & stability issues with the V11 UI that has required me to reboot the MCU several times (see here for examples). Overall, I appreciate what Tesla is trying to achieve with the new UI especially with enhancements like the full screen FSD visualizations. With that said, commonly used controls like seat heaters are buried behind additional menus that make the new UI more difficult to use while driving. Performance and stability of the code continues to be problematic and needs some serious attention to match the quality of previous releases.
Sudden Braking on 2-lane Country Roads - FSD continues to struggle with 2-lane country roads specifically when encountering oncoming vehicles where it will suddenly hit the brakes.
Side Visibility With Approaching Traffic - While detection of laterally approaching traffic has improved with FSD Beta 10.10.2, it still remains a problem area and requires further attention.
Excessive Throttle Input In Slippery Conditions - The car needs to be better at detecting slippery road conditions and decreasing its rate of acceleration. This issue results in numerous disengagements especially in winter conditions that could easily be avoided.
Slow Decision Making - Due to latency in the FSD software stack, FSD is too slow to react to oncoming traffic when making unprotected left turns. This sometimes results in the car being very choppy with brake and throttle inputs as it waits to make the left turn. In rare cases, this results in the car trying to turn in front of oncoming traffic which results in a disengagement. As Tesla continues to improve decision making latency, I wish they would first improve creep behavior and allow the car to slowly roll into the intersection until it is safe to make the left turn. Currently the car will repeatedly go from throttle to brake frustrating surrounding drivers.
Car Will Not Proceed On Green - At 3 particular intersections the car will not proceed on green even though it is clear to do so. I surmise this issue is map related however I have no way to confirm this. This behavior has been present throughout each of the FSD Beta 10.x releases.
Car Unnecessarily Moves To Right Before Initiating Left Turn - I have noticed FSD will move almost a half a car length to the right before initiating a left turn at several intersections, many of which are located on Johnson St NE (NE Minneapolis). Aligning itself to either the painted inside curb or line would help make the car's intent much more predictable.
Wide Unmarked Roads - The car still likes to position itself in the center of wider unmarked roads even with oncoming traffic. If cars are not parked on the shoulder of the direction we are traveling the car should bias itself more towards the curb vs dead center of the road.
Auto High Beam Usage - While it isn't quite as annoying as previous builds auto high beams continues to engage in urban areas where high beams should never be used.
Some 3-way & 4-way Stops Still A Problem - At several 3-way or 4-way stops near my house the car will overly hesitate even when there are no cars present (and visibility is clear).
Inability To Read Signs - FSD currently does not read common signs like "No Turn On Red" resulting in unnecessary disengagements.
Flashing Yellow Traffic Lights - FSD continues to struggle with properly detecting flashing yellow traffic lights and almost always requires driver intervention in order to proceed.
Out of date maps - Incorrect or stale navigation data results in many unnecessary and otherwise avoidable issues (incorrect speed limits on city streets, incorrect route selection, etc.) when using FSD Beta around the Twin Cities. I continue to report these issues to Tesla however they unfortunately continue to exist in FSD Beta 10.10.2.
00:00 - Intro
01:14 - More Success w/ Engaging FSD in Driveway
01:40 - Issue - FSD Overly Hesitating At Empty 2-way Stop Followed By Excessive Throttle Input
01:54 - Possible Improvement - FSD Confidently Proceeds Through Previous Problematic 2-way Stop
02:18 - Persistent Issue - FSD Repeatedly Enables & Disables High Beams On Well-lit City Streets
02:39 - FSD Confidently Handles Right Turn Onto Johnson Street NE
03:03 - Issue - Jerky Wheel Movement & Unnecessary Brake Input
03:36 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Decision Latency Before Left Turn Onto St Anthony Pkwy
04:17 - Possible Improvement - FSD Now Confidently Proceeding Through Particular 4-way Stop
05:19 - Issue - Excessive Hesitation At Busy 4-way Stop
06:01 - FSD Doing A Great Job Immediately Getting Over To Right Lane After Crossing Intersection
06:37 - FSD Confidently Performs A Clean 180 Degree Turn
06:51 - Issue - Planner Gets Scared Of Snow Mountain
07:17 - Beginning Of Return Trip Home
07:35 - FSD Yields For Fast Approaching Traffic From Right Before Confidently Turning Onto Highway 88
08:47 - Issue - Unnecessary Brake Input When Merging Onto Silver Lake Road
10:33 - Issue - FSD Incorrectly Attempts To Use Turn Lane
11:26 - Possible Improvement - FSD Perfectly Yields For Oncoming Traffic Before Proceeding w/ Left Turn On Flashing Yellow
12:38 - Persistent Issue - FSD Stops For Stop Sign That Doesn't Apply To Us
13:52 - Issue - FSD Struggling w/ Line Visibility Due to Glare & Road Salt
14:21 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Decision Latency Before Left Turn Onto Fillmore St NE
14:46 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Tesla Please Fix Incorrect City Street Speed Limits


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #48 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.10.2 - Home to Shakopee






This video contains footage recorded on the morning of March 1st, 2022 of AutoPilot + FSD Beta 10.10.2 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to Shakopee, MN. I completed the ~35 minute drive with only a single disengagement which occurred at the beginning of the trip. While there is of course still room for improvement it is great to see AutoPilot + FSD Beta handling trips like this one with minimal input from the driver.

00:00 - Intro
00:36 - More Success w/ Engaging FSD in Driveway
01:13 - Issue - FSD Unexpectedly Stops Short Of Problematic 2-way Stop
01:31 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Tesla Please Fix Incorrect City Street Speed Limits
01:59 - Issue - Passing Train Results In Excessive Hesitation Before Right Turn Onto Johnson St NE
02:44 - FSD Confidently Navigates Around Road Construction Crew
03:03 - Disengagement - Planner Gets Confused w/ Road Construction Zone
04:09 - Possible Improvement - FSD Does Not Slow At Previously Problematic Intersection Of Johnson St NE & 23rd Ave NE
04:27 - Persistent Issue - Unnecessary Brake Input At Intersection Of Johnson St NE & 22nd Ave NE
05:00 - Issue - Handling Of On-ramps / Freeway Merging Needs Further Attention
06:17 - Issue - Unnecessary Brake Input From NoAP Due To Traffic Merging Into Adjacent Lane
08:29 - NoAP Confidently Exits US-169
09:33 - FSD Confidently Makes Left Turn Onto Mystic Lake Dr
10:12 - Issue - FSD Gets Too Close To Snowbank While Making Left Turn
10:52 - Issue - Unnecessary Use Of Turn Signal When Going Straight
11:09 - FSD Completes Confident Final Turn / Closing Thoughts


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Funny how you and I can be driven by our cars for 30 minutes at a time without intervention, and some folks on this forum say, "FSD is worthless" or "FSD is still 5 years away."


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #49 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.10.2 - Home to Columbia Heights






This video contains footage recorded on the morning of March 3rd, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.10.2 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to Columbia Heights and back. Even though this is a fairly short drive I was able to confirm (2) longstanding issues have been fixed in FSD Beta 10.10.2.

00:00 - Intro
01:24 - Issue - Disengagement As FSD Struggles To Enter Fillmore St NE From Driveway
02:17 - Persistent Issues - Excessive Hesitation At 2-way Stop & Incorrect City Street Speed Limits
02:46 - FSD Completes Confident Unprotected Left Turn Onto 37th Ave NE
03:12 - Issue - FSD Enters Turn Lane Before Signaling
03:50 - Disengagement - Driver Error
04:08 - Disengagement - Attempt To Clean Dirty Windshield Blinds Forward Facing Cameras
05:10 - Persistent Mapping Issue - FSD Slows Down For No Apparent Reason
06:02 - Confirmed Improvement - FSD Now Properly Follows Route in 10.10.2
06:59 - Return Leg Of Trip
07:24 - Confirmed Improvement - FSD Now Avoids Using Shoulder When Making Particular Right Turn Onto Central Ave NE
09:00 - FSD Completes Confident Left Turn Onto 37th Ave NE
09:57 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Tesla Please Fix Incorrect City Street Speed Limits
10:34 - Closing Thoughts


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #50 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.10.2 - Home to Timberwolf CrossFit (No Highway)






This video contains footage recorded on the afternoon of March 3rd, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.10.2 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to Timberwolf CrossFit (St. Paul, MN), all on city streets (no highways). During the drive, we experienced several disengagements in familiar spots where FSD Beta has struggled in each of the 10.x builds. With that said, we were also able to recognize some improvements which occurred at the following times:

01:23 - Possible Improvement - Less Hesitation At Particular 2-way Stop During Daytime
10:35 - Confirmed Improvement - FSD Now Avoids Using Shoulder When Making Particular Right Turn Onto Snelling Ave N
13:25 - Confirmed Improvement - FSD Enters The Proper Lane After Turning Left Onto Selby Ave

As I have said in the past, we continue to see small progress being made between FSD Beta builds and I"m hopeful that we will some big improvements when FSD Beta V11 is released later this year. For the most recent list of improvements and issues that I have acknowledged with FSD Beta 10.10.2 please refer to the following list:

Improvements Compared To 10.8 / 10.8.1

FSD Incorrectly Uses Shoulder - When making right turns onto certain roads (See example here), FSD would previously turn into the shoulder and stay there resulting in a disengagement. Starting with FSD Beta 10.10.2, FSD will still make the right turn into the shoulder however it now quickly corrects itself and moves over to the proper lane.
Turning Left Into Oncoming Lane - When making a left turn onto Selby Ave from Snelling Ave in St. Paul, MN (See here), FSD would previously attempt to turn into the oncoming lane resulting in a disengagement. Based on my recent testing with FSD Beta 10.10.2, this issue can now considered resolved as the car now turns into the correct lane. This issue initially cropped up in FSD Beta 10.6.x and remained in FSD Beta 10.8 & 10.8.1.
Less Hesitation At Previously Problematic 2-way and 4-way Intersections - At certain intersections the car seems to hesitate less than it did in previous builds however I noticed this only to be the case in low light situations (previous behavior remains in daylight).
Abrupt Deceleration When Approaching Slower or Turning Traffic - The car continues to get smoother in this area however more progress needs to be made in order to properly blend in with human drivers.
Partially Snow Covered Roads - Planner continues to get more confident when handling & positioning itself on partially snow covered roads. With that said, further improvements in this area are still needed.
Remaining Issues

V11 UI - I have experienced several performance & stability issues with the V11 UI that has required me to reboot the MCU several times (see here for examples). Overall, I appreciate what Tesla is trying to achieve with the new UI especially with enhancements like the full screen FSD visualizations. With that said, commonly used controls like seat heaters are buried behind additional menus that make the new UI more difficult to use while driving. Performance and stability of the code continues to be problematic and needs some serious attention to match the quality of previous releases.
Sudden Braking on 2-lane Country Roads - FSD continues to struggle with 2-lane country roads specifically when encountering oncoming vehicles where it will suddenly hit the brakes.
Side Visibility With Approaching Traffic - While detection of laterally approaching traffic has improved with FSD Beta 10.10.2, it still remains a problem area and requires further attention.
Excessive Throttle Input In Slippery Conditions - The car needs to be better at detecting slippery road conditions and decreasing its rate of acceleration. This issue results in numerous disengagements especially in winter conditions that could easily be avoided.
Slow Decision Making - Due to latency in the FSD software stack, FSD is too slow to react to oncoming traffic when making unprotected left turns. This sometimes results in the car being very choppy with brake and throttle inputs as it waits to make the left turn. In rare cases, this results in the car trying to turn in front of oncoming traffic which results in a disengagement. As Tesla continues to improve decision making latency, I wish they would first improve creep behavior and allow the car to slowly roll into the intersection until it is safe to make the left turn. Currently the car will repeatedly go from throttle to brake frustrating surrounding drivers.
Car Will Not Proceed On Green - At 3 particular intersections the car will not proceed on green even though it is clear to do so. I surmise this issue is map related however I have no way to confirm this. This behavior has been present throughout each of the FSD Beta 10.x releases.
Car Unnecessarily Moves To Right Before Initiating Left Turn - I have noticed FSD will move almost a half a car length to the right before initiating a left turn at several intersections, many of which are located on Johnson St NE (NE Minneapolis). Aligning itself to either the painted inside curb or line would help make the car's intent much more predictable.
Wide Unmarked Roads - The car still likes to position itself in the center of wider unmarked roads even with oncoming traffic. If cars are not parked on the shoulder of the direction we are traveling the car should bias itself more towards the curb vs dead center of the road.
Auto High Beam Usage - While it isn't quite as annoying as previous builds auto high beams continues to engage in urban areas where high beams should never be used.
Some 3-way & 4-way Stops Still A Problem - At several 3-way or 4-way stops near my house the car will overly hesitate even when there are no cars present (and visibility is clear).
Inability To Read Signs - FSD currently does not read common signs like "No Turn On Red" resulting in unnecessary disengagements.
Flashing Yellow Traffic Lights - FSD continues to struggle with properly detecting flashing yellow traffic lights and almost always requires driver intervention in order to proceed.
Out of date maps - Incorrect or stale navigation data results in many unnecessary and otherwise avoidable issues (incorrect speed limits on city streets, incorrect route selection, etc.) when using FSD Beta around the Twin Cities. I continue to report these issues to Tesla however they unfortunately continue to exist in FSD Beta 10.10.2.
00:00 - Intro
00:38 - More Success w/ Engaging FSD in Driveway
01:23 - Possible Improvement - Less Hesitation At Particular 2-way Stop During Daytime
02:11 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Hesitation Before Unprotected Right Turn Onto Johnson St NE
02:34 - Persistent Issue - FSD Incorrectly Positions Car To Right Before Upcoming Left Turn
03:38 - Disengagement - Excessive Decision Latency Before Left Turn Onto St Anthony Pkwy
04:24 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Hesitation At Particular 4-way Stop During Daytime
05:04 - FSD Doing A Great Job Creeping Forward While Yielding For Turning Vehicle
05:35 - Disengagement - FSD Does Not Detect Extended Stop Sign On School Bus
06:02 - Issue - Excessive Hesitation At Busy 4-way Stop
06:48 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - Confusion w/ Path Selection After Crossing Intersection Of St Anthony Blvd & Silver Lake Rd
07:58 - Persistent Issue - Confusion w/ Path Selection After Crossing Intersection On Industrial Blvd NE
08:11 - Persistent Mapping Issue - FSD Incorrectly Moves To Rightmost Lane
08:46 - Issue - Car Strays Too Much Towards Snow Bank On Side Of Road
08:56 - Issue - FSD Makes Unnecessary Lane Change Before Intersection
09:39 - FSD Continues To Excel With Left Turn Onto East Hennepin Ave
10:11 - Minor Annoyance - FSD Slows Down Too Fast When Approaching Intersection Of Larpenteur Ave W & Snelling Ave N
10:35 - Confirmed Improvement - FSD Now Avoids Using Shoulder When Making Particular Right Turn Onto Snelling Ave N
11:55 - Persistent Issue - FSD Still Not Assertive Enough w/ Traffic Light Transitions
12:31 - FSD Doing An Excellent Job Preparing For Upcoming Left Turn In Rush Hour Traffic
13:25 - Confirmed Improvement - FSD Enters The Proper Lane After Turning Left Onto Selby Ave
14:00 - Possible New Behavior - FSD Makes Human-Like Move By Moving Over To Avoid Merging Traffic
14:45 - Persistent Issue - FSD Incorrectly Positions Itself In Middle Of Road Before Left Turn Onto Saint Claire Ave
15:47 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Car Slows Down For No Apparent Reason
16:50 - Persistent Issue - FSD Incorrectly Positions Itself In Middle Of Road Before Left Turn Onto West 7th Street
17:12 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Hesitation Requires Throttle Input To Proceed w/ Unprotected Left Turn Onto West 7th Street
17:24 - Closing Thoughts


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks for all of the testing and work put into the videos. Did you get FSD on the new car?


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

GDN said:


> Thanks for all of the testing and work put into the videos. Did you get FSD on the new car?


My pleasure! I did indeed get FSD on my new Model 3 however I'll have to follow the safety score process in order to get back into the FSD Beta program.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #51 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.12.2 - Home to Timberwolf CrossFit (No Highway)






After selling my 2018 Model 3 Performance and buying a new one in March I have been patiently waiting to get re-added into the FSD Beta program. After 3 months and over 6,000 miles of near perfect driving (100 safety score the entire time), I was re-added to the program a few weeks ago. Ever since then, I have been busy testing FSD Beta 10.12.2 around the Twin Cities and am pleased to say I've noticed some definite progress since 10.10.2. Picking up where I left off with my last video, I recorded a drive from my home (NE Minneapolis) to Timberwolf CrossFit (St. Paul, MN), all on city streets (no highways). Some improvements were acknowledged along the way however several lingering issues remain from previous FSD Beta builds. The improvements as well as the remaining issues have been timestamped below:

00:00 - Intro
01:06 - New Behavior - Turn Signal when Engaging FSD from Driveway
01:42 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Hesitation At 2-Way Stop At NE 36th Ave & NE Pierce St
02:09 - Possible Improvement - Increased Confidence w/ UPR Turn Onto NE Johnson St
02:31 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - Confusing Line Choice + Decision Latency w/ UPL Turn
03:38 - Confirmed Improvement - Less Hesitation At Particular 4-way Stop At St Anthony Pkwy & NE 30th Ave
04:15 - FSD Feature Request - Pothole Avoidance
04:27 - Confirmed Improvement - Improved Handling Of Busy 4-way Stop At St Anthony Pkwy & NE Stinson Blvd
05:12 - Persistent Issue - Confusion w/ Path Selection After Crossing Intersection Of St Anthony Blvd & Silver Lake Rd
06:11 - Persistent Mapping Issue - FSD Incorrectly Moves To Rightmost Lane
07:13 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - Car Gets Too Close To Curb + Unnecessary Lane Change
08:18 - Disengagement - Sudden Braking Mid Turn + Attempted Turn Into Wrong Lane
09:00 - Excellent Handling Of Cones
09:29 - Possible Improvement - Improved Detection Of Flashing Red Lights During Daytime
09:52 - Disengagement / Regression - FSD Again Attempts To Enter & Remain In Shoulder / Bus Lane
11:43 - FSD Doing An Excellent Job Detecting & Yielding For Pedestrians
12:56 - Annoying Issue - FSD Attempts To Turn At Wrong Intersection
13:44 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - Planner Gets Confused And Fails To Stay In Line To Turn Left
15:12 - Issue - FSD Attempts To Incorrectly Enter Merge Lane
15:43 - Confirmed Improvement - Additional Confidence w/ Creep + Turn Onto St. Clair Ave
16:42 - Disengagement - Route Disrupted By Road Closure
17:17 - Resume After Detour Around Road Closure
17:34 - Confirmed Improvement - Car No Longer Slows Down At Specific Crosswalk on St. Clair Ave & S Avon St
18:11 - Go Pro Overheated :\
18:30 - Persistent Issue - Car Incorrectly Interprets Dead Space As Valid Traffic Lane
18:44 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - Confusing Line Choice Before UPL Turn
18:59 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Hesitation w/ UPL Turn Onto West 7th Street


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #52 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.12.2 - Home to Work






This video contains footage recorded on the morning of June 22nd, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.12.2 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to my company’s office (Edina, MN). During this drive we recognize several improvements as well as some unfortunate issues that continue to persist between FSD Beta 10.x builds. 

00:00 - Intro
00:36 - New Behavior - Turn Signal Followed By Left Turn When Engaging FSD From Driveway
00:55 - Persistent Issue - Incorrect Speed Limit For Residential Streets In Minneapolis
01:21 - Confirmed Improvement - Less Hesitation At 2-way Stop At NE 35th Ave & NE Taylor St
01:54 - FSD Being A Good Steward Of The Road
02:12 - Perfect Left Turn From FSD
02:37 - FSD Safely Proceeding w/ Right Turn On Red
02:57 - Disengagement - Saving Wheels From Garbage Road
03:23 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Hesitation At 3-way Stop At St. Anthony Pkwy & NE 5th St
04:06 - Possible Improvement - Planner No Longer Attempts Lane Change Into Oncoming Lane
04:56 - Confirmed Improvement - Planner Now Properly Aligns Itself To Right Curb Around Tight Curves
06:02 - Disengagement - Fail On My Part For Not Being Fast Enough w/ Switching Waypoint
06:17 - New Issue w/ 10.12.2 - Uncertainty w/ Lane Selection During UPL Turn
06:55 - FSD Unfazed By Road Work w/ Solid UPL Turn
07:34 - Disengagement - Planner Having A Tough Time w/ Road Construction At N Lyndale Ave & N 41st Ave
08:12 - New Issue w/ 10.12.2 - Another Occurrence Of Uncertainty w/ Lane Selection During UPL Turn
08:39 - Persistent Issue - FSD Continues To Struggle At N Dowling Ave & N 4th Street
09:37 - Smooth Exit Off Of Highway 100 South
09:55 - Possible Improvement - Smoother Handling Of Lane Change After Curve
10:11 - Possible Improvement - More Human-like Creep Behavior Even When Traffic Light Changes
10:43 - Issue - FSD Lacks Confidence w/ UPL Turn Into Parking Lot
10:58 - Closing Thoughts


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #53 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.12.2 - Home to Parents’ House






This video contains footage recorded on June 30th, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.12.2 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to my parents’ house (**** Rapids, MN). As with my other 10.12.2 videos, I recognize several improvements along the way as well as some persistent map-related issues that unfortunately lead to disengagements.

00:00 - Intro
01:27 - Disengagement / New Behavior - Wrong Turn After Engaging FSD From Driveway
02:27 - Persistent Issue - Incorrect Speed Limit For Residential Streets In Minneapolis
03:17 - Confirmed Improvement - Reduced Latency w/ Traffic When Making UPL Turn Onto 37th Ave NE
04:11 - Disengagement / Persistent Mapping Issue - Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Turn-Only Lane At 37th Ave NE & Central Ave NE
05:04 - Multiple Disengagements - More Issues Due To Aforementioned Mapping Issue
06:05 - Continued Confidence w/ 4-way Stop At 37th Ave NE & Madison Pl NE
06:42 - Possible Improvement - Less Hesitation At 4-way Stop At 37th Ave NE & 5th St NE
07:01 - Planner Continues To Properly Use Shared Bike Lane When Making UPR Turn Onto University Ave NE
07:17 - New Issue w/ 10.12.2 - Another Occurrence Of Uncertainty w/ Lane Selection During UPR Turn
08:14 - Smooth Exit Off Of Highway 10 And Transition From NoAP to FSD
09:22 - Possible Improvement - Most Confident Left Turn Yet Onto Main Street
10:11 - FSD Doing A Great Job Handling Direct Sunlight
10:38 - FSD Continues To Ace Left Turn Onto Northdale Blvd
11:11 - Another Perfect Left Turn Onto 124th Ave NW
11:25 - Possible Improvement - Smoothest Deceleration Yet Before Right Turn Onto Jonquil St NW
11:36 - New Issue w/ 10.12.2 - Bizarre Planner Behavior On Unmarked Roads


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #54 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.12.2 - NE Minneapolis Test Loop (Shortened)






This video contains footage recorded on the afternoon of July 18th, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.12.2 driving me around a shortened version of my NE Minneapolis Test Loop. Unlike my previous NE Minneapolis Test Loop videos, this one skips just to the parts of the route that have not yet been covered / tested in my other 10.12.2 videos. A couple of improvements were noticed along the way however many persistent issues remain, one of which I have escalated to the Autopilot team for further investigation.

00:00 - Intro
00:40 - Persistent Issue - FSD Continues To Stray Too Much Toward Center On Wide Unmarked Road
01:22 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Hesitation At 3-way Stop At St. Anthony Pkwy & NE 5th St
01:53 - Confirmed Improvement - Planner Now Properly Aligns Itself To Right Curb Around Tight Curves
03:31 - Persistent Issue - Car Refuses To Proceed On Green At Plymouth Ave N & 2nd St N (Attempt #1 - Fail)
04:36 - Persistent Issue - Car Refuses To Proceed On Green At Plymouth Ave N & 2nd St N (Attempt #2 - Pass)
05:14 - Persistent Issue - Car Refuses To Proceed On Green At Plymouth Ave N & 2nd St N (Attempt #3 - Fail)
06:39 - FSD Continues To Avoid Dead Space On Stinson Blvd Between Lowry Ave NE & 27th Ave NE
07:44 - Persistent Issue - Planner Incorrectly Uses Dead Space On Stinson Blvd Between 27th Ave NE & St Anthony Pkwy
09:04 - FSD Continues To Confidently Handle 4-way Stop At St Anthony Pkwy & 29th Ave NE
09:23 - Confirmed Improvement - No More Unnecessary Hesitation At St Anthony Pkwy & 30th Ave NE
10:18 - Slight Regression - FSD Decelerates Too Much During Left Turn Onto Johnson St NE
11:02 - Persistent Issue - Car Unnecessarily Moves To Right & Uses Dead Space Before Initiating Left Turn Onto 36th Ave NE
11:21 - Persistent Issue - Incorrect Speed Limit For Residential Streets In Minneapolis
11:43 - Confirmed Improvement - No More Unnecessary Hesitation At 2-way Stop At 36th Ave NE & Pierce St NE
12:13 - Outro


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #55 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.12.2 - NE Minneapolis Test Loop (Shortened)






This video contains footage recorded on the morning of August 31st, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.69.1 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to my company’s office (Edina, MN). Aside from the disengagement at the beginning of the video, we enjoy one of the smoothest rides to date w/ FSD Beta thanks to the many enhancements included with 10.69.1. Along the way we also confirm that a long-standing lane selection issue at the intersection of 37th Ave NE & Central Ave NE has been resolved. I am beyond excited because this issue has plagued each of the previous FSD Beta 10.x builds and has always resulted in a disengagement each & every the intersection came up. Shoutout to the Autopilot team for their continued focus and hard work on FSD Beta, it is great to see the improvements with each build first hand!

00:00 - Intro
01:13 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue- FSD Struggles To Enter Fillmore St NE From Driveway
02:01 - Persistent Issue - Incorrect Speed Limit For Residential Streets In Minneapolis
02:26 - Issue - Unnecessary Hesitation After Otherwise Solid UPL Turn Onto 37th Ave NE
03:05 - Confirmed Improvement - Ego Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Turn-Only Lane At 37th Ave NE & Central Ave NE (Attempt #1 - Pass)
04:22 - Confirmed Improvement - Ego Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Turn-Only Lane At 37th Ave NE & Central Ave NE (Attempt #2 - Pass)
05:10 - Confirmed Improvement - Ego Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Turn-Only Lane At 37th Ave NE & Central Ave NE (Attempt #3 - Pass)
05:31 - Tesla Vision Doing A Fantastic Job Handling Intense Sunlight
06:47 - Possible Improvement - More Confidence w/ 4-way Stop At 37th Ave NE & 5th St NE
07:07 - Possible Improvement - Less Hesitation w/ 3-way Stop At St. Anthony Pkwy & NE 5th St
07:47 - Persistent Issue - FSD Signals As If It Will Attempt To Enter Oncoming Lane On St Anthony Pkwy
08:42 - FSD Continues To Properly Align Itself On Discolored Road Surface on St Anthony Pkwy
09:17 - Planner Continues To Do Solid Job w/ Placement Of Ego Car On St Anthony Pkwy
10:33 - Persistent Issue - FSD Needs To Do A Better Job Aligning Ego Car To Center Line Before Making Left Turns
10:44 - Possible Improvement - More Confidence w/ UPL Turn Onto 42nd Ave N
11:03 - Throttle Input Required To Proceed w/ Left Turn In Construction Zone At 42nd Ave N & Lyndale Ave N
11:43 - Throttle Input Again Required To Proceed In Construction Zone At Lyndale Ave N & 41st Ave N
11:56 - Possible Improvement - FSD Nails Perfect Left Turn Around Flattened Lane Separators
12:42 - Possible Improvement - Improved Confidence At N Dowling Ave & N 4th Street
13:26 - Issue - Rate Of Deceleration Too Aggressive When Exiting Freeway
13:44 - Possible Improvement - Best Ever Handling Of UPR Turn Onto Edina Industrial Blvd
14:58 - Issue - FSD Needs To Signal Sooner Before Slowing Down For Upcoming UPL Turn


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #56 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.69.1 - St Anthony Pkwy UPL Turn






This video contains footage recorded on the afternoon of August 31st, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.69.1 taking an UPL turn onto St Anthony Pkwy from Johnson St NE (NE Minneapolis). I have previously documented FSD Beta's struggles with this particular UPL turn in my "Home to Timberwolf CrossFit (No Highway)" videos and unfortunately the struggles remain in 10.69.1. The issues with this particular UPL turn seem to be caused by excessive latency / jitter when reacting to oncoming traffic. The ego car's posture also is very confusing as it commonly tries to align itself to the right curb using what should be considered dead space while also aiming the nose at oncoming traffic (including the steering wheel). There is definitely a lot of room for improvement here however I am confident that the Autopilot team is up for the task and will tackle this problem in the near future.

00:00 - UPL Turn Onto St Anthony Pkwy (Attempt #1 - Fail)
01:40 - UPL Turn Onto St Anthony Pkwy (Attempt #2 - Fail)
01:58 - Final Thoughts


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #57 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.69.1 - NE Minneapolis Test Loop (Shortened)






This video contains footage recorded on the evening of August 31st, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.69.1 driving me around a shortened version of my NE Minneapolis Test Loop. Similar to my last NE Minneapolis Test Loop video, this one follows an abbreviated route that includes areas not yet covered by my other 10.69.1 videos. Along the way we recognize yet another long-standing issue has been resolved due to the enhancements included with FSD Beta 10.69.1 which has me pumped! This particular issue involved the intersection of Plymouth Ave N & 2nd St N where the car would not proceed on green even when:


The light was green
We were following a lead car OR we were the lead car
There were no VRUs, vehicles, or any other type of obstacle present that would obstruct our path

As I continue to do more testing I continue to find more behavior enhancements that have me beyond excited for what is to come with the next FSD Beta builds. Thanks again to the Autopilot team for putting so much into each FSD Beta build, it is appreciated!

00:00 - Intro
00:39 - New Issue - FSD Beta 10.69.1 Creeps Into Intersection But Hesitates To Complete UPL Turn On Yellow
01:01 - Confirmed Improvement - Car Refuses To Proceed On Green At Plymouth Ave N & 2nd St N (Attempt #1 - Pass)
01:21 - Confirmed Improvement - Fantastic UPL Turn Onto Washington Ave N w/ Limited Visibility
01:50 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Hesitation When Approaching Oncoming Traffic & VRUs Before UPL Turn
02:31 - Confirmed Improvement - Car Refuses To Proceed On Green At Plymouth Ave N & 2nd St N (Attempt #2 - Pass)
02:50 - Another Confident UPL Turn Onto A Busy Washington Ave N
03:16 - Persistent Issue - Jerky Creep Behavior When Encountering Oncoming Traffic Before UPL Turn
03:27 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Hesitation Again When Approaching Oncoming Traffic & VRUs Before UPL Turn
03:45 - Confirmed Improvement - Car Refuses To Proceed On Green At Plymouth Ave N & 2nd St N (Attempt #3 - Pass)
04:27 - Possible Improvement - Most Confident UPL Turn Onto University Ave NE To Date
05:03 - Disengagement / Persistent Mapping Issue - Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Right Lane (Time-restricted Parking)
05:50 - Additional Comments Re: Parking Lane Restrictions On University Ave NE
06:15 - Persistent Issue - Abrupt Braking When Approaching Right Turn Onto Lowry Ave NE
06:25 - Persistent Issue - Confusion w/ Lane Selection After Making Right Turn Onto Lowry Ave NE
07:01 - New Issue - Confusion w/ Lane Selection After Lane Increase Around Lowry Ave NE & Washington St NE
07:18 - Persistent Issue - Jerky Creep Behavior When Approaching Traffic Waiting To Turn
07:50 - Disengagement - GoPro Battery Swap
08:36 - Possible Improvement - Most Confident UPL Turn Onto Stinson Pkwy To Date
09:02 - New Issue - Phantom Braking On Stinson Pkwy
09:32 - Persistent Issue - Planner Incorrectly Uses Dead Space On Stinson Blvd Between 27th Ave NE & St Anthony Pkwy
09:49 - Persistent Issue - FSD Incorrectly Aligns Ego Car To Middle Of Wide Unmarked Lane
10:31 - FSD Continues To Confidently Handle 4-way Stop At St Anthony Pkwy & 29th Ave NE
11:00 - FSD Continues To Confidently Handle 4-way Stop At St Anthony Pkwy & 30th Ave NE
11:30 - FSD Executes A Smooth UPR Turn Onto Johnson St NE
12:32 - Persistent Issue - Ego Car Unnecessarily Uses Dead Space On Right Before Initiating UPL Turn Onto 36th Ave NE
12:43 - Possible Regression - Confusing Posture Before Making UPL Turns On Wide 2-lane Roads Like Johnson St NE
13:22 - Possible Regression - Confusion & Unnecessary Hesitation At 2-way Stop At 36th Ave NE & Pierce St NE
13:38 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Throttle Input After Making UPL Turn Onto Fillmore St NE
13:57 - Outro


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #58 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.69.1 - Roundabout & Wide Unmarked Road Torture Test






This video contains footage recorded on the evening of September 3rd, 2022 where I put FSD Beta 10.69.1 through a roundabout & wide unmarked road torture test. Part 1 of the video focuses on a pair of roundabouts located near a busy Walmart in Roseville, MN. I attempted to traverse this pair of roundabouts 10 times, 5 times from East to West and another 5 times from West to East. I considered each test a fail if I had to disengage or intervene with any sort of driver input. After performing all 10 attempts, I recorded 5 passes and 5 fails.

In part 2 of the video we head over to NE Minneapolis where we see how well FSD Beta 10.69.1 handles wider unmarked roads by performing 3 tests on 5th Street NE. 2 of the attempts were made going from North to South and another attempt was made going South to North. I understand these type of scenarios weren't mentioned in the FSD Beta 10.69.1 release notes however I wanted to create a baseline that we can compare against with future builds. I hope you enjoy!

00:00 - Intro - Part 1 (Roundabout Testing)
01:23 - Roseville Roundabout Test #1 (East to West Attempt #1 - Pass)
02:50 - Roseville Roundabout Test #2 (West to East Attempt #1 - Fail)
03:41 - Roseville Roundabout Test #3 (East to West Attempt #2 - Pass)
04:25 - Roseville Roundabout Test #4 (West to East Attempt #2 - Fail)
05:14 - Roseville Roundabout Test #5 (East to West Attempt #3 - Pass)
06:09 - Roseville Roundabout Test #6 (West to East Attempt #3 - Fail)
06:58 - Roseville Roundabout Test #7 (East to West Attempt #4 - Pass)
07:55 - Roseville Roundabout Test #8 (West to East Attempt #4 - Pass)
08:56 - Roseville Roundabout Test #9 (East to West Attempt #5 - Fail)
09:48 - Roseville Roundabout Test #10 (West to East Attempt #5 - Fail)
10:24 - Closing Thoughts On FSD Beta’s Current Handling Of Roundabouts
11:36 - Intro - Part 2 (Wide Unmarked Road Testing)
11:55 - Confirmed Improvement - Ego Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Turn-Only Lane At 37th Ave NE & Central Ave NE
12:48 - Possible Regression - Excessive Hesitation At 4-way Stop At 37th Ave NE & 5th St NE
13:12 - Wide Unmarked Road Test #1 (North to South Attempt #1)
14:29 - Wide Unmarked Road Test #2 (South to North Attempt #1)
15:01 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Hesitation At 3-way Stop At 5th Street NE & St Anthony Pkwy
16:28 - Wide Unmarked Road Test #3 (North to South Attempt #2)
17:49 - Closing Thoughts On FSD Beta’s Current Handling Of Wide Unmarked Roads


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #59 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.69.1 - Home to Columbia Heights






This video contains footage recorded on the evening of September 1st, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.69.1 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to Columbia Heights and back. During this drive I was excited to confirm that 1 long-standing navigation-related issue has been resolved thanks to 10.69.1! This route was also more exciting than usual thanks to some heavy road construction taking place on Central Ave NE. 

00:00 - Intro
00:58 - FSD Aces Right Turn Out Of Driveway w/ Turn Signal
01:09 - Disengagement - Saved A Squirrel
01:20 - Possible Regression - Increase In Hesitation When Traversing Fillmore St NE & 36th Ave NE
02:02 - Slight Hesitation When Making UPL Turn Onto 37th Ave NE
02:46 - Issue - Erratic Throttle Inputs & Wheel Movements When Approaching 37th Ave NE & Central Ave NE
03:12 - Smooth Right Turn Onto Central Ave NE (Construction Zone)
03:37 - Construction Zone - Excessive Deceleration For No Reason
03:48 - Construction Zone - FSD Doing A Great Job Navigating Lane Redirection
04:08 - Construction Zone - FSD Again Doing A Great Job Navigating Lane Redirection
04:51 - Continued Success w/ No Unnecessary Hesitation At Central Ave NE & 47th Ave NE
05:09 - Confirmed Improvement - FSD No Longer Ignores Navigation By Trying To Turn At Intersection Before Destination
06:33 - Start Of Return Trip
06:58 - Persistent Issue - Jerky Creep Behavior When Approaching Traffic Waiting To Turn
07:26 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - FSD Attempts To Enter & Remain In Shoulder After UPR Turn Onto Central Ave
08:28 - New Issue - Phantom Braking On Central Ave NE For Pedestrian On Sidewalk
08:55 - Construction Zone / Disengagement - Excessive Deceleration At Lane Redirection
09:15 - Construction Zone / Disengagement - Planner Gets Confused At Lane Redirection
09:27 - Construction Zone - FSD Again Doing A Great Job Navigating Lane Redirection
09:38 - Confirmed Improvement - Best Ever Confidence w/ Construction Zones At Speed
10:16 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Throttle Input After Making UPL Turn Onto 37th Ave NE
10:48 - Smooth Deceleration Before Right Turn Onto Fillmore St NE
11:02 - FSD Doing A Great Job Slowing After Approaching Vehicle Blocking Road
11:23 - Persistent Issue - Incorrect Speed Limit For Residential Streets In Minneapolis
11:45 - Possible Regression - Increase In Hesitation When Traversing Fillmore St NE & 36th Ave NE
12:02 - Closing Thoughts


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #60 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.69.1 - Home to Timberwolf CrossFit (No Highway)






This video contains footage recorded on the afternoon of September 1st, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.69.1 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to Timberwolf CrossFit (St. Paul, MN), all on city streets (no highways). Staying true to the theme of my previous 10.69.1 videos, we acknowledge yet another long-standing issue has been resolved in this video. This particular issue would result in erratic behavior every time I traversed the intersection of St Anthony Blvd & Silver Lake Rd and has been present in each of the 10.x builds. Considering all of the issues fixed by 10.69.1 it is currently my favorite FSD Beta build by far!

00:00 - Intro
00:56 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Hesitation At 3-way Stop At 36th Ave NE & Pierce St NE
01:35 - Confident UPR Turn Onto Johnson St NE
02:27 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - Confusing Line Choice + Decision Latency w/ UPL Turn Onto St Anthony Pkwy
04:33 - New Issue - FSD Almost Blows 4-way Stop At St Anthony Pkwy & 29th Ave NE
05:11 - Solid Handling Of Busy 4-way Stop At St Anthony Pkwy & Stinson Blvd NE
05:44 - Confirmed Improvement - Confusion w/ Path Selection After Crossing Intersection Of St Anthony Blvd & Silver Lake Rd
07:49 - Regression - Lane Selection Confusion On St Anthony Blvd At Lane Addition Point
08:11 - Persistent Issue - Lane Selection Mistake On Industrial Blvd At Lane Addition Point
08:59 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - Unnecessary Lane Change When Approaching Industrial Blvd NE & Hennepin Ave E
09:55 - Comment About MN State Fair
10:14 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - Creep Behavior While Waiting To Enter Turn Lane Needs Attention
10:49 - Comment About Incorrect Use Of Shoulder
12:04 - New Issue w/ 10.69.1 - Aggressive Braking When Approaching Pedestrians Standing On Sidewalk Near Crosswalk
13:24 - Persistent Issue - Erratic Behavior After Cancelling Route
14:20 - FSD Politely Yields For Oncoming Car Turning Left & Gets A Nod From A Human Driver
14:41 - Persistent Issue - Jerky Creep Behavior In Heavy Traffic
15:06 - Persistent Issue - More Jerky Creep Behavior In Heavy Traffic
15:57 - FSD Does A Fantastic Job Yielding To Human Drivers Running Red Light
16:55 - Disengagement / New Issue - FSD Inches Too Far Into Intersection Before UPL Turn Onto St Claire Ave
17:52 - Comment about Camera Gate
19:35 - New Issue - Excessive Braking For Cyclist Who Is No Longer In Our Path
20:23 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - FSD Positions Ego Car To Far To The Right Confusing Surrounding Drivers
20:52 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Hesitation w/ UPL Turn Onto West 7th Street


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #61 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.69.1.1 - NE Minneapolis Test Loop (Best Yet!)






00:00 - Intro
00:41 - Persistent Issue - Incorrect Speed Limit For Residential Streets In Minneapolis
00:52 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Hesitation At 2-way Stop At Fillmore St NE & 36th Ave NE
01:21 - New Issue - Phantom VRU On Fillmore St NE
01:32 - Confirmed Improvement - Human-like Creep For Visibility Behavior Before UPL Turn Onto 37th Ave NE
02:21 - Confirmed Improvement - Ego Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Turn-Only Lane At 37th Ave NE & Central Ave NE
02:51 - Confirmed Regression - Excessive Hesitation At 4-way Stop At 37th Ave NE & 5th St NE
03:34 - Persistent Issue - FSD Continues To Stray Too Much Toward Center Of Wide Unmarked Road
03:58 - FSD Being Properly Cautious When Approaching VRUs
04:38 - Possible Improvement - FSD No Longer Signals As If It Will Attempt To Enter Oncoming Lane On St Anthony Pkwy
05:36 - FSD Continues To Properly Align Itself On Discolored Road Surface On St Anthony Pkwy
05:57 - Planner Continues To Do A Solid Job w/ Placement Of Ego Car On St Anthony Pkwy
06:10 - New Issue - Use Of Dead Space On St Anthony Pkwy Puts Us Too Close To Curb
06:46 - Possible Improvement - Gradual Slowing Before Tight S-Curve On St Anthony Pkwy
06:57 - Persistent Issue - FSD Needs To Do A Better Job Aligning Ego Car To Center Line Before Making Left Turns
07:08 - New Issue - Excessive Creeping Into Intersection Due To Non-optimized Posture
07:47 - Persistent Issue - Jerky Creep Behavior When Encountering Oncoming Traffic Before UPL Turn Onto Lyndale Ave N
09:21 - Persistent Issue - More Jerky Creep Behavior When Encountering Oncoming Traffic Before UPL Turn
09:39 - Confirmed Improvement - FSD Performs Perfect UPL Left Turn Onto Dowling Ave N Around Flattened Lane Separators
09:52 - Disengagement - Confusion w/ Lane Selection On Dowling Ave N
10:13 - Issue - Excessive Hesitation At Dowling Ave N & Washington Ave N
10:58 - Possible Improvement - FSD Properly Selects Left Lane After Lane Addition Point At Washington Ave N & 26th Ave N
11:25 - Confirmed Improvement - Increase In Confidence When Approaching VRUs At Speed
11:40 - Initial Impressions Of FSD Beta 10.69.1.1 So Far
12:19 - Regression -Jerky Wheel Movement Before UPL Turn Onto Plymouth Ave N
12:55 - Confirmed Improvement - Car Refuses To Proceed On Green At Plymouth Ave N & 2nd St N
13:17 - Confirmed Improvement - FSD Has Mastered The UPL Left Turn Onto University Ave NE
13:55 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Right Lane (Time-restricted Parking)
14:35 - FSD Again Being Properly Cautious When Approaching VRUs
15:48 - Persistent Issue - Jerky Deceleration When Approaching Right Turn Onto Lowry Ave NE
16:01 - Persistent Issue - Confusion w/ Lane Selection After Making Right Turn Onto Lowry Ave NE
16:35 - Regression - Confusion w/ Lane Selection After Lane Increase Around Lowry Ave NE & Washington St NE
17:40 - Impressive Deceleration Profile When Approaching Intersections In FSD Beta 10.69.1.1
18:24 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Throttle Input After Making UPL Turn Onto Stinson Pkwy
19:32 - Persistent Issue - FSD Incorrectly Aligns Ego Car To Middle Of Wide Unmarked Lane
19:44 - Excellent Handling Of Busy 4-way Stop At Stinson Blvd NE & St Anthony Pkwy
20:12 - Buttery Smooth Deceleration When Approaching St Anthony Pkwy & 29th Ave NE
20:40 - FSD Continues To Confidently Handle 4-way Stop At St Anthony Pkwy & 30th Ave NE
21:12 - FSD Confidently Handles UPR Turn Onto Busy Johnson St NE
21:37 - More Thoughts On FSD Beta 10.69.1.1’s Performance
22:11 - Persistent Issue - Ego Car Unnecessarily Uses Dead Space On Right Before Initiating UPL Turn Onto 36th Ave NE
22:51 - Confirmed Improvement - Confusion & Unnecessary Hesitation At 2-way Stop At 36th Ave NE & Pierce St NE
23:12 - Textbook Left Turn Onto Fillmore St NE
23:30 - Closing Thoughts


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks for all the effort here. I hope Tesla is using these videos and notes! 

On the one hand, very impressive performance by the car. On the other hand, the complexity of the task, as many recognized from the beginning, is tremendous —much progress is still needed. Seems like years of work still.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #62 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.69.1.1 - St Anthony Pkwy UPL Turn






00:00 - UPL Turn Onto St Anthony Pkwy (Attempt #1 - Pass)
00:13 - Comments About How FSD Positions Ego Car To Right As It Approaches Stop Line
01:12 - UPL Turn Onto St Anthony Pkwy (Attempt #2 - Pass)
02:43 - UPL Turn Onto St Anthony Pkwy (Attempt #3 - Fail)
03:38 - Bonus Footage - UPL Turn Onto Busy Johnson St NE
04:13 - Persistent Issue - Jerky Creep Behavior When Initiating UPL Turn


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Nom said:


> Thanks for all the effort here. I hope Tesla is using these videos and notes!
> 
> On the one hand, very impressive performance by the car. On the other hand, the complexity of the task, as many recognized from the beginning, is tremendous —much progress is still needed. Seems like years of work still.


Appreciate the nice comment, I am definitely referencing these videos when I submit feedback to the team so hopefully they are helpful for the Autopilot team. A lot of my issues are nitpicks in the grand scheme of things and it's also important to consider smoothness hasn't been a huge focus in current development. With all that said I think by the end of this year you'll see a lot of these "issues" disappear.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #63 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.69.1.1 - Keys Cafe (St. Paul)






00:00 - Intro
00:47 - Persistent Issue - Incorrect Speed Limit For Residential Streets In Minneapolis
01:29 - Regression - FSD Abruptly Stops Short Of 2-way Stop At 35th Ave NE & Buchanan St NE
01:57 - FSD Yielding For Oncoming Bus On Tight City Street
02:12 - Extremely Confident UPR Turn Onto Johnson St NE
02:41 - Updated Thoughts On Performance Of FSD Beta 10.69.1.1
03:00 - Accidental Disengagement / Persistent Issue - Confusing Line Choice w/ UPL Turn Onto St Anthony Pkwy
04:14 - Confirmed Improvement - FSD Almost Blows 4-way Stop At St Anthony Pkwy & 29th Ave NE
04:36 - New Issue - FSD Has Trouble Discerning Moving Vehicles From Parked Vehicles At St Anthony Pkwy & Stinson Blvd NE
04:57 - Issue - Overly Cautious Brake Input When Approaching Queuing Pedestrians On St Anthony Pkwy
05:48 - Confirmed Improvement - Confusion w/ Path Selection After Crossing Intersection Of St Anthony Blvd & Silver Lake Rd
06:48 - Persistent Issue - Lane Selection Mistake On Industrial Blvd At Lane Addition Point
07:47 - Smooth Left Turn Onto Broadway St NE
08:09 - Smooth Right Turn Before Merging Onto MN-280 S
08:55 - Exiting MN-280 S onto Territorial Rd
09:19 - Confirmed Improvement - Confident UPL Left Turn Even w/ Late Detection Of VRUs On Sidewalk
10:08 - Excellent Right Turn Onto Raymond Ave
10:20 - Closing Thoughts


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #64 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.69.1.1 - Railroad Crossing






This video contains footage recorded on the morning of September 4th, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.69.1.1 reacting and slowing for a passing train at a railroad crossing near my house. It's been a while since I've encountered a train while testing FSD Beta so I figured I would share for those curious on how the software currently reacts to this situation. 

00:00 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Hesitation At 2-way Stop At Fillmore St NE & 36th Ave NE 
00:12 - FSD Properly Yields For Passing Train 
01:16 - Issue - FSD Signals As If It Wants To Sneak Around A Passing Train


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #65 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.69.2 - St Anthony Pkwy UPL Turn






This video contains footage recorded on the evening of September 11th, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.69.2 taking an UPL turn onto St Anthony Pkwy from Johnson St NE (NE Minneapolis). I did a similar video with 10.69.1.1 and while I didn't expect any behavior changes with 10.69.2 I still wanted to re-test & share my results considering this intersection is so close to my house.

00:00 - Intro
00:11 - UPL Turn Onto St Anthony Pkwy (Attempt #1 - Fail)
00:33 - Closing Thoughts


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #66 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.69.2 - Columbia Heights (Construction)






This video contains footage recorded on the evening of September 11th, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.69.2 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to Columbia Heights and back. During this drive I was excited to confirm that 1 long-standing navigation-related issue has been resolved thanks to 10.69.x! On top of this, FSD demonstrates some much appreciated confidence when navigating the construction zone on Central Ave NE especially when it comes to the lane redirections. A few disengagements were experienced on this drive however overall I continue to feel 10.69.2 is ready for wide release to the remaining 100k testers.

00:00 - Intro
01:23 - Confirmed Regression w/ 10.69.x - Excessive Hesitation At 2-way Stop At Fillmore St NE & 36th Ave NE
02:36 - Reduced Speed Due To Rough Road Surface
03:03 - Construction Zone - FSD Attempts To Come To Complete Stop For No Apparent Reason
03:16 - Construction Zone - FSD Doing A Great Job Navigating Lane Redirection
03:47 - Construction Zone - FSD Again Doing A Great Job Navigating Lane Redirection
05:05 - Confirmed Regression w/ 10.69.2 - Car Makes Incorrect Lane Change Before Upcoming Left Turn
06:21 - Final Left Turn Before Reaching Destination
06:51 - Start Of Return Trip
07:19 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - FSD Attempts To Enter & Remain In Shoulder After UPR Turn Onto Central Ave
08:32 - Construction Zone - FSD Changes Into Ending Lane Requiring Driver Intervention
09:25 - Construction Zone - Excessive Hesitation At Lane Redirection
09:38 - Construction Zone - FSD Again Doing A Great Job Navigating Lane Redirection
10:18 - Disengagement - FSD Software Issue Requiring Driver To Take Over
10:32 - Construction Zone - FSD Again Doing A Great Job Navigating Lane Redirection
10:55 - FSD Confidently Executes A Smooth UPL Turn Onto 37th Ave NE
11:33 - Persistent Issue - Incorrect Speed Limit For Residential Streets In Minneapolis


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #67 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.69.2 - NE Minneapolis Test Loop






This video contains footage recorded on the evening of September 11th, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.69.2 driving me around the full version of my NE Minneapolis Test Loop. The drive started out fairly smooth however shortly after crossing into North Minneapolis we experienced several issues, one of which resulted in a disengagement. Detection of and confidence with VRUs is noticeably improved in 10.69.2 however several problematic behavioral traits still remain which result in some additional disengagements or interventions.

00:00 - Intro
01:03 - Confirmed Regression w/ 10.69.x - Excessive Hesitation At 2-way Stop At Fillmore St NE & 36th Ave NE
01:25 - Persistent Issue - Incorrect Speed Limit For Residential Streets In Minneapolis
01:39 - Human-like Creep For Visibility Behavior Before UPL Turn Onto 37th Ave NE
02:07 - Confirmed Improvement w/ 10.69.x - Ego Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Turn-Only Lane At 37th Ave NE & Central Ave NE
02:44 - Smooth Deceleration When Approaching 4-way Stop At 37th Ave NE & Madison Pl NE
03:07 - Confirmed Regression w/ 10.69.x - Excessive Hesitation At 4-way Stop At 37th Ave NE & 5th Street NE
03:22 - Issue - Phantom VRUs On 5th Street NE
03:49 - Possible Improvement - FSD Does Better Job Staying To The Right On Wide Unmarked Road
04:10 - Possible Improvement - Confident Behavior w/ Oncoming Bicyclists
04:41 - Possible Improvement - Less Hesitation w/ 3-way Stop At 5th Street NE & St. Anthony Pkwy
05:33 - Persistent Issue - FSD Signals As If It Will Attempt To Enter Oncoming Lane On St Anthony Pkwy
06:16 - Planner Continues To Do Solid Job w/ Placement Of Ego Car On St Anthony Pkwy
06:31 - Possible Improvement - FSD No Longer Heading For Specific Curb On St Anthony Pkwy
07:03 - Turkeys & Deer In Minneapolis!
07:14 - Persistent Issue - FSD Needs To Do A Better Job Aligning Ego Car To Center Line Before Making Left Turns
07:25 - Confirmed Improvement w/ 10.69.2 - Best Posture Yet Of Ego Car When Making UPL Turn Onto 42nd Ave N
08:43 - Issue - Planner Gets Confused When Making UPL Turn Onto Lyndale Ave N
09:05 - Disengagement - Planner Chooses Too Tight Of Line When Making Left Turn Onto Dowling Ave N
09:26 - Persistent Issue - Confusion w/ Lane Selection On Dowling Ave N
09:50 - Confirmed Improvement w/ 10.69.2 - Less Hesitation & Better Posture Before UPR Turn Onto Washington Ave N
11:16 - Confirmed Improvement w/ 10.69.x - FSD Properly Selects Left Lane After Lane Addition Point At Washington Ave N & 26th Ave N
12:01 - Possible Improvement - Additional Confidence When Approaching VRUs
12:35 - Confirmed Improvement w/ 10.69.2 - Improved Creep Behavior When Waiting To Complete UPL Turn Onto Plymouth Ave N
13:42 - Possible Improvement - FSD Properly Detecting Crossing Cyclists From A Distance
13:55 - Issue - FSD Abruptly Braking For Cyclist Waiting To Enter Crosswalk
14:39 - FSD Has Mastered The UPL Left Turn Onto University Ave NE
15:05 - Persistent Issue - FSD Does Not Automatically Treat Out Of Order Traffic Lights As 4-way Stop
15:35 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Right Lane (Time-restricted Parking)
16:25 - New Issue - FSD Not Moving To Right Lane Before Right Turn Onto Lowry Ave NE
16:45 - Disengagement - Planner Fails To Get Into Right Turn Lane & Gets Confused When Trying To Make Right Turn
17:35 - Confirmed Regression w/ 10.69.x - Confusion w/ Lane Selection After Lane Increase Around Lowry Ave NE & Washington St NE
17:51 - Disengagement - FSD Tries To Make A Last Minute Lane Change Right Before Red Light
18:22 - Persistent Issue - FSD Still Decelerates Too Much When Approaching Turning Vehicles
18:48 - Confirmed Improvement w/ 10.69.2 - Improved Creep Behavior When Waiting To Complete UPL Turn Onto Stinson Pkwy
19:03 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Throttle Input After Making UPL Turn Onto Stinson Pkwy
19:40 - Persistent Issue - FSD Incorrectly Aligns Ego Car To Middle Of Wide Unmarked Lane
20:05 - Possible Improvement - Additional Confidence When Approaching VRUs
20:25 - Room For Improvement - Less Hesitation At Empty 4-way Stop At St Anthony Pkwy & 30th Ave NE
21:09 - FSD Confidently Handles UPR Turn Onto Busy Johnson St NE
21:29 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - Ego Car Unnecessarily Uses Dead Space On Right Before Initiating UPL Turn Onto 36th Ave NE
22:21 - Confirmed Improvement w/ 10.69.2 - Less Hesitation At 2-way Stop At 36th Ave NE & Pierce St NE
22:33 - Closing Thoughts


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #68 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.69.2.2 - First Impressions Around Arcadia, CA






This video contains footage recorded on the morning of September 19th, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.69.2.2 driving me around Arcadia, CA. On this drive I recognized some increased confidence with chuck-style unprotected left turns (w/ medians) as well as better detection of flashing yellow turn lights. This build seems to get closer to the confidence that was originally experienced by OG testers with 10.69.0. Keep up the great work Autopilot team!

00:00 - Intro
00:51 - Smooth Unprotected Right Turn Onto E Huntington Drive
01:03 - Comments About Current Car Setup (Because Race Car )
01:36 - Persistent Issue - FSD Needs To Slow Sooner When Approaching Slower / Stopped Traffic
02:04 - Issue - FSD Attempts To Make Lane Change w/o Signaling
02:34 - Smooth Left Turn Onto Santa Anita Ave
03:15 - FSD Doing A Great Job Aligning Itself To Inside Lane Line & Avoiding Dead Space On Right
03:53 - Issue - Lane Selection Confusion Before Left Turn Onto Duarte Rd
04:36 - FSD Executes Smooth Left Turn Onto Duarte Rd
04:55 - FSD Does A Great Job Confidently Navigating Around Parked Truck
05:10 - Possible Improvement - FSD Confidently Detects Flashing Yellow Turn Light & Executes Confident UPL Turn Onto Second Ave
05:57 - UPL Turn Onto Santa Anita Ave (Attempt #1 - Pass)
07:28 - UPL Turn Onto Santa Anita Ave (Attempt #2 - Pass)
08:37 - Persistent Issue - FSD Gets Extremely Nervous w/ Oncoming Traffic When Making UPL Turn From Shared Center Turn Lanes
09:40 - UPL Turn Onto Santa Anita Ave (Attempt #3 - Pass)
10:27 - Issue - More Lane Selection Confusion Before Left Turn Onto Duarte Rd
10:43 - FSD Executes Another Smooth Left Turn Onto Duarte Rd
11:11 - Persistent Issue - Intermittent Rough Braking When Approaching Intersection w/ Red Light
11:51 - Possible Improvement - FSD Again Confidently Detects Flashing Yellow Turn Light & Executes Confident UPL Turn Onto Second Ave
12:51 - Human-like Handling Of 2-way Stop At Second Ave & California St
13:12 - Issue - Lane Selection Confusion on Second Ave
13:50 - Closing Thoughts


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #69 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.69.3 - St Anthony Pkwy UPL Turn Pt 1






This video contains footage recorded on the morning of November 2nd, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.69.3 attempting 3 UPL turns onto St Anthony Pkwy from Johnson St NE (NE Minneapolis). There was not a lot of traffic during this time of day so I'll be posting another video later tonight once rush hour hits.

00:00 - Intro
00:20 - UPL Turn Onto St Anthony Pkwy (Attempt #1 - Fail)
02:08 - UPL Turn Onto St Anthony Pkwy (Attempt #2 - Fail)
03:03 - UPL Turn Onto St Anthony Pkwy (Attempt #3 - Pass)
03:37 - Closing Thoughts


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #70 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.69.3 - Work Test Loop






00:00 - Intro
00:36 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - FSD Struggles To Enter Fillmore St NE From Driveway
01:07 - Persistent Issue w/ 10.69.x - Excessive Hesitation At 2-way Stop At Fillmore St NE & 36th Ave NE
01:35 - Confident UPL Turn Onto 37th Ave NE
02:18 - FSD Continues To Pick The Correct Lane When Crossing 37th Ave NE & Central Ave NE
02:52 - Persistent Issue - Excessive Hesitation At 4-way Stop At 37th Ave NE & 5th Street NE
03:44 - Possible Improvement - FSD Does Better Job Staying To The Right On Wide Unmarked Road
04:29 - Possible Improvement - Less Hesitation w/ 3-way Stop At 5th Street NE & St. Anthony Pkwy
04:54 - Persistent Mapping Issue - FSD Signals As If It Will Attempt To Enter Oncoming Lane On St Anthony Pkwy
05:36 - Planner Continues To Do A Great Job w/ Placement Of Ego Car On St Anthony Pkwy
06:17 - New Issue - FSD Gets Confused And Activates Turn Signal For No Reason
06:37 - Persistent Issue - FSD Needs To Do A Better Job Aligning Ego Car To Center Line Before Making Left Turns
06:48 - Persistent Issue - FSD Hesitates Too Much Before UPL Turn Onto 42nd Ave N Along w/ Incorrect Lane Selection After Turn
07:37 - New Issue - FSD Initiates Left Turn Too Early & Crosses Centerline
08:04 - Possible Improvement - Good Line Selection w/ Left Turn Onto Dowling Ave N
08:19 - Possible Improvement - More Confident Lane Selection w/ Shared Vehicle Turn Lane
09:16 - Persistent Issue - Rate Of Deceleration Too Aggressive When Exiting Freeway
09:41 - FSD Doing An Excellent Job Yielding To Approaching Traffic Before Making UPR Turn Onto Edina Industrial Blvd
10:09 - Human-like Deceleration Before Final UPL Turn
10:20 - Closing Thoughts


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #71 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.69.3 - St Anthony Pkwy UPL Turn Pt 2






This video contains footage recorded on the afternoon of November 2nd, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.69.3 attempting 4 UPL turns onto St Anthony Pkwy from Johnson St NE (NE Minneapolis). Compared to previous 10.69.x builds, there are some noticeable changes with 10.69.3 related to this specific UPL turn test that deserve to be mentioned:

Improvements:


Pre-turn positioning is much better as FSD doesn't try to move to the right as much as it did in previous builds
Latency with respect to decision making appears to be better

Issues / Regressions:


FSD attempts to accelerate way too much right before initiating the left turn
Planner now likes to aggressively move towards the outside curb as it finishes the turn
Ego car continues to be incorrectly positioned at a 45 degree angle towards oncoming traffic

00:00 - Intro
00:57 - UPL Turn Onto St Anthony Pkwy (Attempt #1 - Pass)
01:30 - UPL Turn Onto St Anthony Pkwy (Attempt #2 - Fail)
03:15 - UPL Turn Onto St Anthony Pkwy (Attempt #3 - Fail)
04:24 - UPL Turn Onto St Anthony Pkwy (Attempt #4 - Fail)
05:18 - Closing Thoughts


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #72 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.69.3 - Roundabout Torture Test






This video contains footage recorded on the evening of November 3rd, 2022 where I put FSD Beta 10.69.3 through a roundabout torture test that we previously tried w/ 10.69.1. The pair of roundabouts are located adjacent to a busy Walmart in Roseville, MN and I decided to test during rush hour to ensure other vehicle & VRU traffic would be present. During the torture test, I traverse the pair of roundabouts a total of 6 times, 3 times from each direction. I considered each test a fail if I had to disengage or intervene with any sort of driver input. After performing all 6 attempts, I recorded 2 passes and 4 failures.

Improvements:


Latency with respect to decision making appears to be better
Last second lane changes are smoother

Issues / Regressions:


Planner now commonly selects a path that put us on a collision course with the inside curb within the roundabout
Lane selection issues continue to persist and it makes it difficult for FSD to confidently traverse these roundabouts

00:00 - Intro
00:34 - Roundabout Test (Attempt #1 - Fail)
01:39 - Roundabout Test (Attempt #2 - Pass)
02:46 - Roundabout Test (Attempt #3 - Fail)
03:47 - Roundabout Test (Attempt #4 - Pass)
04:42 - Roundabout Test (Attempt #5 - Fail)
05:41 - Roundabout Test (Attempt #6 - Fail)
06:16 - Closing Thoughts


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #73 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.69.3 - NE Minneapolis Test Loop (Shortened)






This video contains footage recorded on the evening of November 3rd, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.69.3 driving me around the shortened version of my NE Minneapolis Test Loop. During this drive I recognize some improvements related to lane selection as well as some regressions related to hesitation at 2-way & 4-way stops.

00:00 - Intro
00:56 - Persistent Issue - Unnecessary Slowing When Making UPL Turn Onto Plymouth Ave N
02:50 - Issue - Unnecessary Slowing For Stationary VRUs
03:03 - FSD Doing A Great Job Handling Moving VRUs
03:37 - FSD Confidently Predicting Path Of Approaching School Bus And Adjusting Ego Car Path Accordingly
04:06 - Issue - Phantom Braking For No Apparent Reason
04:25 - FSD Patiently Waits For Crossing Pedestrians Before Making Smooth UPL Turn Onto University Ave NE
04:51 - Persistent Mapping Issue - Car Incorrectly Attempts To Use Right Lane (Time-restricted Parking)
05:57 - Confirmed Improvement - Smoother Creep Behavior Thanks To Reduction In Decision Making Latency
06:31 - Confirmed Improvement - Planner Properly Moves Ego Car To Right Lane Before Right Turn Onto Lowry Ave NE
06:57 - Confirmed Improvement - FSD Properly Enters The Right Lane After Right Turn Onto Lowry Ave NE
07:35 - Confirmed Improvement - FSD Properly Stays In Left Lane After Lane Increase Around Lowry Ave NE & Washington St NE
08:16 - Planner Doing An Excellent Job Navigating Tight Lane Due To Construction Cones
09:06 - Issue - Unnecessary Hesitation & Turn Signal Activation When Crossing Lowry Ave NE & Central Ave NE
09:57 - Disengagement / New Issue w/ 10.69.3 - FSD Carries Way Too Much Speed Only Then Suddenly Brakes Before Initiating UPL Turn Onto Stinson Pkwy
11:17 - FSD Confidently Handles 4-way Stop w/ VRUs At Stinson Pkwy & St Anthony Pkwy
11:41 - New Issue w/ 10.69.3 - FSD Blows Stop Sign At 4-way Stop At St Anthony Pkwy & 29th Ave NE
12:22 - Regression - Excessive Hesitation At Empty 4-way Stop At St Anthony Pkwy & 30th Ave NE
12:57 - FSD Confidently Handles Sharp Right Turn Onto Johnson St NE With Changing Light
13:23 - Disengagement / Persistent Issue - Ego Car Unnecessarily Uses Dead Space On Right Before Initiating UPL Turn Onto 36th Ave NE
13:47 - Persistent Issue - Comment About Auto Bright Issues & Incorrect Speed Limit Around Residential Streets In Minneapolis
14:07 - Regression - Excessive Hesitation At 2-way Stop At 36th Ave NE & Pierce St NE
14:30 - Issue - Unnecessary Slowing For Approaching Traffic When Making UPL Turn Onto Fillmore St NE
15:04 - Closing Thoughts


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #74 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.69.3 - Columbia Heights (Shortened)






This video contains footage recorded on the afternoon of November 4th, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.69.3 driving me from my wife's work (Columbia Heights) to my house (NE Minneapolis). During this short drive, FSD selected the correct lane when turning right onto Central Ave NE for the first time since FSD Beta 10.10.2. On top of this promising result, FSD also confidently navigates a construction zone without any intervention from me. Based on my recent drives with FSD Beta 10.69.3, I believe there is a lot of promise with the changes Tesla made behind the scenes and I am really excited to see how they evolve with 10.69.3.1 & 10.69.3.2. 

00:00 - Intro
00:49 - Central Ave NE Lane Selection Test (Attempt #1 - Pass)
01:42 - Central Ave NE Lane Selection Test (Attempt #2 - Fail)
02:21 - Central Ave NE Lane Selection Test (Attempt #3 - Fail)
04:12 - FSD Confidently Changes Lanes to Avoid Closed Lane Up Ahead (Construction)
04:46 - Issue - FSD Enters Turn Lane Too Slowly
05:15 - Reduced Decision Making Latency in 10.69.3 Results In Human-like UPL Turn Onto 37th Ave NE
06:16 - Smooth Deceleration Before Right Turn Onto Fillmore St NE
06:30 - Persistent Issue - Comment About Incorrect Speed Limit Around Residential Streets In Minneapolis
06:53 - Regression - Excessive Hesitation At 2-way Stop At Fillmore St NE & 36th Ave NE
07:24 - Closing Thoughts


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #75 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.63.3 - North Metro Test Loop






This video contains footage recorded on November 6th, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.69.3 driving me from my home (NE Minneapolis) to my parents’ house (**** Rapids, MN). Even though this drive has a fairly easy route, we experienced several issues along the way which resulted in several disengagements. 

00:00 - Intro
00:31 - Persistent Issue - Incorrect Speed Limit For Residential Streets In Minneapolis
00:50 - Regression - Excessive Hesitation At 2-way Stop At Fillmore St NE & 36th Ave NE
01:32 - FSD Aces UPL Turn Onto A Very Busy 37th Ave NE
02:18 - Comment About Latency Improvement w/ FSD Beta 10.69.3
02:33 - Disengagement / Possible Regression - Planner Selects Wrong Lane When Waiting To Cross 37th Ave NE & Central Ave NE
03:24 - Disengagement / Possible Regression - Planner Again Selects Wrong Lane At 37th Ave NE & Central Ave NE
05:03 - Issue - Interesting FSD Creep Visuals w/ Minor Occlusions At 37th Ave NE & 5th St NE
05:25 - Disengagement / Regression - Planner Fails To Use Shared Bike / Vehicle Turn Lane
07:32 - Smooth Exit Off Of Highway 10 And Transition From NoAP to FSD
07:57 - Go Pro Flaked Out (UGH)
08:34 - Possible Regression - Tight Line Behavior Returns When Making Left Turn Onto Main St
09:20 - Issue - Planner Selects The Wrong Turn Lane When Preparing To Turn Left On Main St & Riverdale Blvd
09:53 - Disengagement - FSD Unable To Recover From Incorrect Lane Selection At Main St & Riverdale Blvd
10:54 - FSD Doing A Great Job Turning Right Onto Riverdale Blvd & Getting Over To Make Upcoming Left Turn At Riverdale Blvd & 124th Ave NW
11:30 - FSD Handles 4-way Stop At Riverdale Blvd & 124th Ave NW Like A Human
11:52 - More Comments About FSD Beta 10.69.3
12:59 - Smooth Deceleration Before Right Turn Onto Jonquil St NW
13:16 - Closing Thoughts


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Video #76 - Tesla - FSD Beta 10.69.3 - Railroad Crossing






This video contains footage recorded on the evening of November 6th, 2022 of FSD Beta 10.69.3 reacting and slowing for a passing train at a railroad crossing near my house.


----------

